# 2008 Sa Xmas Case Swap



## drsmurto (11/8/08)

Wiki

Braufrau has kindly created the wiki for us.

We need to decide on a date, time and a theme.

Saturday arvo sometime in December. As far as themes go i reckon something suited for summer style drinking (pilsners, weizens, ESBs, APA etc etc) and if someone other than me can make something less than 7% abv that would be good!  

Yeast swapping seems popular so i reckon we should tee up for someone to bring along equipment to slant etc so that people like myself who keep their yeast under sterile water can contribute!

I am in the historic Adelaide Hills town of Mt Torrens - a 35 min drive from the toll gate, or a leisurely 40-45 min drive around Chain of Ponds.

Backyard is quite large so plenty of place for tents. Since it will be summer a BBQ is obligatory. If people could bring along some weird and wonderful creations for me to cremate that would be cool. DrSmurto's Ringburner chicken will be on the menu again......

And now to be controversial...... 

I vote for 750mL bottles only - glass or the coopers PET. 

In fact, if we were organised we would each buy a box of the coopers PET bottles and keep them for swaps. No issues with over carbed beers creating a mess of cool rooms.....

Add your name to the wiki and the list here. Happy to discuss the bottle idea.....

*Swappers*
DrSmurto
peas_and_corn

*Non swappers but attending*
Braufrau


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/8/08)

+1 for long necks, it's been that way for the past couple swaps, and I quite like it.

Theme? I don't care too much for themes personally, I would prefer it if it was a 'bring whatever', creates more variety in the case.


----------



## ~MikE (11/8/08)

i shnazzed up the wiki a little. i'm up for swapping and slanting


----------



## drsmurto (11/8/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> +1 for long necks, it's been that way for the past couple swaps, and I quite like it.
> 
> Theme? I don't care too much for themes personally, I would prefer it if it was a 'bring whatever', creates more variety in the case.



It may have been an unwritten rule that longnecks are used but not everyone adhered to it in the last 2 swaps.

As for themes, summer styled drinking is open to interpretation, i was just hoping that something like your RIS isnt put in. A good beer, dont get me wrong, but not the sort of thing most people would drink on a 40C day.

As for what i will be entering..... hopefully a Landlord (assuming i get some fresh 1469 yeast in time).


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/8/08)

It's all good  I will think about styles to make sometime later


----------



## Frank (11/8/08)

I'm in.

Bulk Malt coming this week, means Bulk Beer in a few weeks time.


----------



## ~MikE (11/8/08)

i got plenty of longnecks now thanks to case swap so no problems there 

yeah i've got a few brews on hold until the bulk malt comes in. one being the hobgoblin clone that byb and drsmurto had.


----------



## domonsura (11/8/08)

I'm IN...(as if there was any question....)

I reckon Saturday the 13th of December. Not quite at the beginning, and not too close to the 'big day'. Sunday afterwards to recover with.

Please let the theme NOT be dark beers, I would really like a swap where everyone does their best to make their most drinkable lager or pale ale in keeping with the fact that it will be stinking hot by then and we'll all be primed for a long day in the sun.

I also reckon that it would be a neat idea if we all bought along one extra tallie each, so it can be opened on the day and we can have our own little tasting going on, something to build on so to speak.

I also agree with Smurto - perhaps the theme could be 'Summer Session Beers'.........the range of interpretations of this theme could be vast.......

I know that the theory of 'bring whatever' seems popular, but I for one have been inundated with HUGE dark beers that annihilate anything in their path for the last 2 swaps, and it would be nice to be able to have a few swap beers without them having to be 'night enders'. We've just had 'winter warmers', so lets step into some lighter styles as not everyone likes dark / heavy / extremely alcoholic beers - and to be honest I'm a bit sick of them. I sure as hell won't be drinking them in summer. Which means they'd sit there till around June at least, which means I'll probably never drink them (just like your case swap contribution from last Christmas P & C - still sitting in the fridge where I put it last year)
Some of you guys are good at making darks - I'm pretty sure you could manage some amazing pales......


----------



## rehnton (11/8/08)

'Summer Session Beers'

count me in


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (11/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> It may have been an unwritten rule that longnecks are used but not everyone adhered to it in the last 2 swaps.
> 
> As for themes, summer styled drinking is open to interpretation, i was just hoping that something like your RIS isnt put in. A good beer, dont get me wrong, but not the sort of thing most people would drink on a 40C day.
> 
> As for what i will be entering..... hopefully a Landlord (assuming i get some fresh 1469 yeast in time).



Have you tried Dr Smurto's Golden Ale  

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (11/8/08)

My last 2 contributions have been a 4.4% bo pils and a 3.5% dark mild.... definitely agree with wayne on this one. 

And something as simple and plain as a pilsner/kolsch/OB tests out your brewing skill. Cant hide anywhere. Not too mention nice and easy to drink!

Whats this golden ale you speak of BYB? Is it any good?  

My contribution will be a Landlord. It is 4.1% and very easy to quaff. 

There will prob be a keg of golden ale on tap! I have 3 taps so feel free to bring kegs along. BYB - can you bring your temprite/miracle box setup as well?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (11/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> There will prob be a keg of golden ale on tap! I have 3 taps so feel free to bring kegs along. BYB - can you bring your temprite/miracle box setup as well?




I am for the 13th like Dom. The SWAMBO will not be here on the 6th (in Darwin for 4 days so I will have kids  ) and I would think the 20th & 27th would be to close either side of xmas? The other option would be the last Saturday in November, the 29th. Miracle box is packed.

BYB


----------



## ~MikE (11/8/08)

hey DrSmurto, i can bring a keg along - probably my house saazy ale. also got a bronco faucet if you need.


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/8/08)

domonsura said:


> I know that the theory of 'bring whatever' seems popular, but I for one have been inundated with HUGE dark beers that annihilate anything in their path for the last 2 swaps, and it would be nice to be able to have a few swap beers without them having to be 'night enders'. We've just had 'winter warmers', so lets step into some lighter styles as not everyone likes dark / heavy / extremely alcoholic beers - and to be honest I'm a bit sick of them. I sure as hell won't be drinking them in summer. Which means they'd sit there till around June at least, which means I'll probably never drink them (just like your case swap contribution from last Christmas P & C - still sitting in the fridge where I put it last year)
> Some of you guys are good at making darks - I'm pretty sure you could manage some amazing pales......



I think my contribution was a foreign extra stout that time? The reason behind that contribution is that I was tweaking that recipe all winter and that was the most recent version. However, there are a couple paler recipes flying around my promash folder that I want to give a go, so there's no need to be too concerned about more blackness from myself :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jazman (11/8/08)

im in see what i can organise i have few more longnecks now so i hope ill have enough and fellas i dont brew dark beers for summer what about a big 10 % tripple or may be one of my usual lagers with heaps of kiwi hops


----------



## domonsura (11/8/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I am for the 13th like Dom. The SWAMBO will not be here on the 6th (in Darwin for 4 days so I will have kids  ) and I would think the 20th & 27th would be to close either side of xmas? The other option would be the last Saturday in November, the 29th. Miracle box is packed.
> 
> BYB



Nov 29th no good for me, I'll be in QLD at their case swap , I was actually thinking that I would bring their case swap down to our case swap so we could all rip it to bits together :lol:, (on that note, would those who are organised enough at that stage like to contribute an extra bottle towards a case for the QLDers? - get some interstate rivalry happening?)


----------



## homekegger1 (11/8/08)

I am in again as well. Will have to have a think about what I am brewing for this. Not too sure yet, haven't planned that far ahead. 

I just hope we don't all get sick again 

I am for longnecks and also at this stage the 13th is fine for me.

Looking forward to it.

Cheers

HK


----------



## GMK (11/8/08)

OK - I am in - no ideas what i will be brewing....

I have a recipe for a 5% Dark Wit that I want to have a go at - but that will not be in theme.
Will IPA or American IPA be in or out....
Or i can find a Blonde recipe - Blondes always go down well 

Not sure if i have longnecks - but will source some and coopers pet bottles.

Just to make everything clear - will this be All Grain....


----------



## Adamt (11/8/08)

I am in!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (11/8/08)

GMK said:


> Just to make everything clear - will this be All Grain....





ALL GRAIN SHOULD BE STANDARD :icon_cheers:  

BYB


----------



## Jazman (11/8/08)

*2Nd that Must be all grain* :super: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## domonsura (11/8/08)

Jazman said:


> *2Nd that Must be all grain* :super: :icon_chickcheers:



That would be nice.........(are we having a big handful of HTFU this Christmas?????)


----------



## ~MikE (11/8/08)

hmmm, i'll also have to do a few practice decoction mashes before then too. looooove my european pilsners/lagers...


----------



## braufrau (11/8/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> ALL GRAIN SHOULD BE STANDARD :icon_cheers:
> 
> BYB



That wont guarantee better beer and BTW - cuts me out (if I hadn't opted out anyway) thankyou *very* much!


----------



## KHB (11/8/08)

Couldnt get into the wiki but im in can someone add me please. I may not be able to get there though due to work but will try my best


----------



## braufrau (11/8/08)

KHB said:


> Couldnt get into the wiki but im in can someone add me please. I may not be able to get there though due to work but will try my best




Done!


----------



## GMK (11/8/08)

For those that don't have AG equip - I am happy to have them up at the BrewInn Barossa where we can AG brew their beer.
I have all the equip - usually have all the grain & hops & yeast etc...

Just PM Me if you want to be in.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (12/8/08)

braufrau said:


> That wont guarantee better beer and BTW - cuts me out (if I hadn't opted out anyway) thankyou *very* much!




My apologies. I was not meaning to segragate anyone. In regards to making better beer, I would say in my case there is a great difference. I am at a point now where if I did a blind tasting I could/may be able to tell the difference. Six months ago I would not have even thought I would be discussing the pro's and con's. There are others on this forum who are one eyed AG brewers I hope I have not come across to much as that. :huh: 

BYB


----------



## braufrau (12/8/08)

No worries BYB ... I'm not swapping anyway, but I'll bring some beer and you can see if you "go crash down with vegie extract poisoning" when you taste it.


----------



## domonsura (12/8/08)

We've discussed this before - it's got nothing to do with taste, it has to do with being able to compare apples with apples, and the fact that some of us have put hours worth of work into making the beer from scratch in the AG method, and not had Coopers/Coles etc do it for us. We'd probably enjoy being showed the respect of being given some beer in exchange for ours that just as much work and effort has gone into, and we can compare in terms of method and ingredients with our own. I believe that is the intention of the whole shebang.

No-one really has much of an excuse not to make an effort as there are plenty of people including myself or GMK and many others who will/have put their hands up to make the gear/knowledge and time available if someone needs some help.

Not wanting to offend anyone least of all you Brafrau, but I for one am not ashamed of the fact that I would MUCH rather have AG beers in exchange for mine. Partials, OK whatever. Full extract? Nope. 

So Mr Extract Brewer - please don't bottle any for me. It might taste fine, but as far as I'm concerned, _you _didn't make it and I want to have _your _contribution thanks. 

HI. MY NAME IS WAYNE & I BELIEVE AG BEERS ARE SUPERIOR, IN BOTH TERMS OF OVERALL QUALITY AND PERSONAL SATISFACTION. 

Paint me black and call me a coal shovel, but that's the way it is for me and I make no apologies for it. nya nya nya nyah nya


----------



## braufrau (12/8/08)

domonsura said:


> We've discussed this before - it's got nothing to do with taste, it has to do with being able to compare apples with apples, and the fact that some of us have put hours worth of work into making the beer from scratch in the AG method
> 
> Paint me black and call me a coal shovel, but that's the way it is for me and I make no apologies for it. nya nya nya nyah nya



Oi! It takes me just as long to make my beer as it does yours!

Nyah nyah! Plllluuurrrrppp! So there!


----------



## ~MikE (12/8/08)

how many from the july swap were _not _AG?


----------



## braufrau (12/8/08)

Oh look ... I'm being silly ... If I really wanted to play ball with you guys I could do a 20l AG .. I think.


----------



## braufrau (12/8/08)

buttersd70 said:


> .ie no pre-hopped extracts used, and grain must be over a certain percentage, say 50% of the total fermentables. But hey, thats me. As I said, I was going grain anyway.



Well that seems fair .. where my definition of fair is it wouldn't rule me out! 

Or .. we you could submit beers for judging and only those which acheive a minimum # of points can swap! :lol:


----------



## BenH (12/8/08)

braufrau said:


> Oh look ... I'm being silly ... If I really wanted to play ball with you guys I could do a 20l AG .. I think.




Braufrau, from what I remember of the 2007 Xmas case swap, your partial got better feedback than some of the AG beers... I for one would rather drink something that tasted great than choose something because of the method of production. 

A crap tasting AG beer is still a crap beer. :unsure: And before anyone jumps on me, yes, many of my AG beers have been awful, so I'm also having a go at myself here too.




braufrau said:


> Or.. we you could submit beers for judging and only those which acheive a minimum # of points can swap! :lol:



Not a totally silly idea... h34r:


----------



## enoch (12/8/08)

braufrau said:


> Oh look ... I'm being silly ... If I really wanted to play ball with you guys I could do a 20l AG .. I think.


Or come and use the Darebin Street Brewery next time HWMBO is down doing his wurst.


----------



## bigholty (12/8/08)

I think I will have to get involved this year. I hear mostly good things about previous case-swaps (except for the hangover woes and the odd case of ring-burn!). I have no problems with the 'Summer Quaffer' theme and long-neck requirement. There's still many good beers to make that are in keeping with this theme. I'm thinking perhaps a steam beer or a cream ale, or maybe a wheaty lager.



buttersd70 said:


> Being my first time, can someone give me a (very) quick rundown on how its done, protocols etc?



I wouldn't mind a '20 words or less' brief on the protocols either, having not attended before. As I understand it, you make as many long-necks as there are people involved. You go there with a box of the same beer and some food, and come home with a box of all different beers and a hangover.......Is there an official swapping ceremony or anything? Is there a mantra we chant as we exchange a bottle with each attendee? :lol:


----------



## ~MikE (12/8/08)

bigh said:


> I wouldn't mind a '20 words or less' brief on the protocols either, having not attended before. As I understand it, you make as many long-necks as there are people involved. You go there with a box of the same beer and some food, and come home with a box of all different beers and a hangover.......Is there an official swapping ceremony or anything? Is there a mantra we chant as we exchange a bottle with each attendee? :lol:



you seemed to have summed it up well.

arrive, piss piss food piss piss CASE SWAPPAGE piss piss piss piss piss piss pink appendages piss piss zzzzzzzz ouchy heads bacon!


----------



## Adamt (12/8/08)

While the above is a better description of the overall outing... the actual swapping can be described as so:

-------------
For a basis of 24 people...

Each swapper brings 24 bottles of beer, puts their case in the line of other cases.

Each swapper takes 23 bottles of beer out of their case and puts 1 in each other case.

Each case SHOULD have 24 different beers, including one of their own.
-------------

I think it's a good idea to bring an extra couple of bottles of the swap beer (if it's ready) to chill and drink on the day... not that many will remember it!

If you think you'll be bringing enough beer, put more in the esky.


----------



## ~MikE (12/8/08)

Adamt said:


> If you think you'll be bringing enough beer, put more in the esky.



hehe yeah, DrSmurto thought he'd still have stuff left in his keg... how very wrong he was


----------



## youngy (12/8/08)

Is anyone else get the following when clicking on the wiki

IPS Driver Error
There appears to be an error with the database.
You can try to refresh the page by clicking here 

I have placed my name on the list but if there is a problem with it, just letting you know I am in.

Ok with Summer Styles and Longnecks.

Youngy


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/8/08)

No problems here.


----------



## ~MikE (12/8/08)

youngy said:


> Is anyone else get the following when clicking on the wiki
> 
> IPS Driver Error
> There appears to be an error with the database.
> ...



yes, the link in the OP is broken for some reason the wiki is now showarticle=65 instead of 64. navigating to it the old fashioned way works fine tho.

anyway to fix/edit the original post?


----------



## Jazman (12/8/08)

i had to start a new wiki i deleted the other one by accident http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=65


----------



## 3G (12/8/08)

Ill make an effort for this one, count me in.
Hmmm.... what to brew


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (12/8/08)

Have entered my name and my prefered date for the get together. The 6th is most definitely out for me.

BYB


----------



## braufrau (12/8/08)

BenH said:


> Braufrau, from what I remember of the 2007 Xmas case swap, your partial got better feedback than some of the AG beers... I for one would rather drink something that tasted great than choose something because of the method of production.



thanks Ben. While my APA wasn't a patch on your the saucy wench, i didn't think it was too shabby.

And thanks Enoch. I probably take you up on your offer to make beer while HWMBO navigates pigs entrails but still looking forward to seeing the darebin st. brewery.


----------



## homekegger1 (12/8/08)

Will add that if anyone who lives within cooee of Holden Hill wants to do an AG beer and need the equipment, let me know and I will be more than happy to organize a brew day at mine. As basic as it is....

Cheers

HK


----------



## ~MikE (13/8/08)

homekegger1 said:


> Will add that if anyone who lives within cooee of Holden Hill wants to do an AG beer and need the equipment, let me know and I will be more than happy to organize a brew day at mine. As basic as it is....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HK



i'll also extend the offer to anyone down south 
-mike


----------



## drsmurto (13/8/08)

Braufrau - as you pointed out it takes you just as long to make a partial and the one you put into last years swap easily held its own against the others. Partials fine, anything that requires a can opener, no good. 

But.... if any K&K brewers want to come along and talk to other brewers you are more than welcome to attend. The swap is just an excuse for brewers to get drunk together.... :lol: 

Dark wit? As long as its not 10% Kenny i reckon thats fine, we dont want to restrict the styles completely, its just that many of us dont feel the need to drink 10% belgian strong ales in 40C heat watching the cricket.

What goes on BigH?

The aim is to get the actual swapping done before too many beers have disappeared. And as i discovered at BYBs house, 1 keg isnt over catering! If you think you are bringing too much beer think again! We then share whatever beers everyone has brought along and attempt to drain all of the hosts kegs and anyone else's kegs. Lots of food, some shenanigans and far too many photographs to fill in the blanks the next day. For those that stay the night the bbq will be fired up again for a greasy fry up.

WARNING..... homekegger. Noticed Dr Gonzos name on the list, beware of that eisbock...  

December 13th seems to be popular, lets pencil that date in. Kick off around 12. Will get a few bbqs together (anyone want to lend me a weber for the day?) and cook as many different furry creatures as possible.

And Mike - a decocted pilsner would be very VERY nice. I have my first attempt at a single decoction pilsner lagering away now and a double decocted munich dunkel in primary. Not as hard (or time consuming) as i thought it would be and the smell of boiling mash is to die for! :icon_drool2:


----------



## BenH (14/8/08)

On the surface, "Ice beer" does sound like a good idea in 40C, but last xmas case swap has taught me (and others!) better!

Though I guess it depends on your perspective of what a "good idea" is.

If you're a fan of mid-afternoon kips, I'd recommend giving it a go. Wouldn't you agree homekegger?


----------



## homekegger1 (14/8/08)

BenH said:


> On the surface, "Ice beer" does sound like a good idea in 40C, but last xmas case swap has taught me (and others!) better!
> 
> Though I guess it depends on your perspective of what a "good idea" is.
> 
> If you're a fan of mid-afternoon kips, I'd recommend giving it a go. Wouldn't you agree homekegger?




HAHAHA...

I wasn't sleeping, I was checking out Jayse's Arse... So hot right now....

DAMN.. Who said camera's were even allowed at swaps.

Just when you thought you escaped the past, it creeps up and smacks you in the nose....


Cheers

HK


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/8/08)

homekegger1 said:


> HAHAHA...
> 
> I wasn't sleeping, I was checking out Jayse's Arse... So hot right now....
> 
> ...



Well how do you explain this one. Another get together with the same result h34r: Never let it be said that homekegger1 is not on the job.... :lol: 

BYB


----------



## domonsura (14/8/08)

:lol: :lol:...you'll NEVER live it down HK, not twice.......it's on the net, so google has it stashed somewhere - it's there forever, your grandkids will be looking it up to have a laugh at Poppa......:lol:


----------



## BenH (14/8/08)

Ability to sleep while sitting up. Now THAT's a skill.

If it were an olympic event, it'd be GOLD! GOLD! GOLD! for homekegger! :icon_chickcheers: 



Sorry champ, I'll stop (for now). :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (19/8/08)

In addition to the case swap, are there any/many takers keen on some yeast swapping.

I know a few of you are into the slants and i reckon we could bribe Mike into doing a demo before he gets stuck into the amber fluid.  

I keep my yeast under cooled, boiled H2O but am willing to swap with people if anyone is interested.


----------



## ~MikE (19/8/08)

i'm more than happy to do a demo. i can make slants of your yeast as part of the demo, i'd be doing this for myself anyway so you could keep your yeast. i think i'm turning into a bit of a yeast junkie


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> In addition to the case swap, are there any/many takers keen on some yeast swapping.
> 
> I know a few of you are into the slants and i reckon we could bribe Mike into doing a demo before he gets stuck into the amber fluid.
> 
> I keep my yeast under cooled, boiled H2O but am willing to swap with people if anyone is interested.




I need to get off my ass and try slanting. Have had all the gear accumulated here at home for some time now.

BYB


----------



## bconnery (19/8/08)

domonsura said:


> :lol: , (on that note, would those who are organised enough at that stage like to contribute an extra bottle towards a case for the QLDers? )



Apologies for hijacking your thread SA people but this is the best idea I've seen on this site in ages


----------



## drsmurto (19/8/08)

I'd be waiting until AFTER you taste the beers bconnery.......


----------



## domonsura (19/8/08)

bahhhhhhhh............everyone knows we make the best beer down here........


----------



## Frank (19/8/08)

domonsura said:


> Nov 29th no good for me, I'll be in QLD at their case swap  , I was actually thinking that I would bring their case swap down to our case swap so we could all rip it to bits together :lol: , (on that note, would those who are organised enough at that stage like to contribute an extra bottle towards a case for the QLDers? - get some interstate rivalry happening?)



I'll see how I go Wayne. You might need to pay excess for heavy luggage. Don't take any as carry on, it will get confiscated!


----------



## drsmurto (20/8/08)

If Wayne took it on as carry on it wouldn't make the journey......  

Depending on numbers in this swap am happy to hand over a bottle for the banana benders.

On that train of thought, how many people can we have in the swap. I brew 25L batches at the most so taking into account losses during daily tastings :icon_drunk: , racking etc i reckon 30 is the absolute most i could come up with.

Since we are planning on bringing a bottle to the swap plus one for the banana boys (and a few to make sure they are ok to swap) how does 24 sound. A nice even 2 dozen.


----------



## ~MikE (20/8/08)

i was anticipating possibly having to do a double batch...


----------



## buttersd70 (20/8/08)

Surely if it goes over 24-25 people, or whatever people can do in 1 batch, we should be able to scrape an extra bottle or 3 of a previously brewed batch to accomodate any extras? (says he who currently only has 1 bottle of AG in stock  ). Or maybe have a cutoff date for signing on for the swapping, to allow time for a second batch if numbers require it? Just thinking out loud here...


----------



## PaulSteele (21/8/08)

I'm in.

I may or may not have my AG set-up sorted out by then, but I'll surely bring some sort of beer.

I can bring a keg, and a Webber if needed.

sounds like good fun, I enjoy a good beer now and then.


I can brew however much is needed, plus extras. I work flexible hours :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (21/8/08)

Paul Steele said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I may or may not have my AG set-up sorted out by then, but I'll surely bring some sort of beer.
> 
> ...



Keg - check
Weber - check

If you want to borrow my setup send me a PM, am sure there are people closer to you (Mike) that would be happy to let you brew on their setup. Any excuse to brew, talk beer, drink beer!

What do you brew at the minute Paul? Kits? Partials? What piece of equipment are you missing thats stopping you from going AG?


EDIT - what happened to my links in the wiki? :huh:


----------



## ~MikE (21/8/08)

Paul steele, where bouts are you?
more than welcome to use my setup. 
atm i no-chill in the keggle overnight. i've been thinking of installing a tap on the bottom, so hopefully should have it done in time so that you can take home a cube, but if no, you may need to come back the next morning to chuck it into the fermenter and pitch...


----------



## PaulSteele (22/8/08)

I'm brewing Partials. missing kettle + burner + manifold/falsie for my eskie.


Have spoken to Domonsura about Kettle + Falsie, so I should have that as soon as funds allow.

Mike, I do live fairly close to you (5-10min prob), drop us a PM or an email next time you're planning a brew day. I'd be keen to cruise round and shoot the shit. only problem is, I usually brew during the week because I work weekends.


there shouldn't be a problem getting the gear fairly soon. only thing I'm worried about is having time to get a recipe nailed. Until then, I'll be brewing up a storm with the partials.


EDIT: Sorry if i bollocksed up your Wiki Doc. :unsure:


----------



## buttersd70 (22/8/08)

Paul Steele said:


> EDIT: Sorry if i bollocksed up your Wiki Doc. :unsure:



You're hardly the first person on here to go off topic, Paul.... :lol: 
As for the recipe, anyone going to the swap (and others too) can help you out with that....after all, its in our interest. We'll be drinking it  

Whatever style or recipe you choose from, though, my advice is this.

_Keep it simple. Use top quality malt, hops and yeast. Keep it balanced._

Good ingredients don't need any fannying about or dressing up. They speak for themselves. 
But either way, don't stress. All is good.


----------



## drsmurto (22/8/08)

I doubt you will have too many troubles convincing Mike to brew during the week, he is a uni student after all. Weekday, weekends - all the same to a student. (i can say that cos i spent 9 years at uni with this philosophy! - hell, in my last job i brewed more on 'sick' days than i did on the weekends h34r: ).

As for recipes, grab one out of the database that you like the look of (make sure its a summer type beer tho......)

After drinking Mike's porter in the july case swap its obvious he knows his stuff so you'll be in good hands.

Wiki fixed.


----------



## ~MikE (22/8/08)

Hehe, i usually brew weekdays, but then again, it's usually arvo (i pull an early day ).

as soon as my Nelson savin ale finishes fermenting i'll be putting another on (damn the cold weather). i've got stuff for BYB's and Smurto's hobgoblin so i'll prolly be doing that next. incidentally, i have two english ale yeasts i can use... WLP-023 and WY-1187. recommendations?

but yeah, probably sometime next week?


----------



## drsmurto (22/8/08)

1187!

Its a belter of a yeast, so much character. Its what i used in mine. Loved it so much i bought another smackpack of it during the week!


----------



## Tanga (28/8/08)

Damn, this sounds awesome, but my brewing skills (or level of equippage) aren't up to doing an AG yet. Might have to wait for the next swap.

Have fun!


----------



## buttersd70 (28/8/08)

Tanga, you can still come even if you're not participating in the swapping.....best time to pick the brains of more experienced brewers, and to expand your palate by sampling the wares.


----------



## Adamt (28/8/08)

Muahhahahahhahah another mind to corrupt. h34r:


----------



## BenH (28/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> As for recipes, grab one out of the database that you like the look of (make sure its a summer type beer tho......)




May I suggest DrSmurto's Golden Ale?


----------



## braufrau (28/8/08)

Wot about Ross's Summer Ale .. that used to be the darling of AHB until DrSmurto pushed it off its perch.


----------



## Tanga (28/8/08)

Hehe - sounds sinister. I'm willing to be corrupted by good beers though.

I might give making a cider a go. Always a good alternative come summer, and they seem a lot easier than all grain. Does anyone with a car live out my way or near a train station? I'd be happy to put money / alcohol / or food preparation towards petrol.


----------



## Effect (28/8/08)

Well, if you don't have to brew any beer to go to the swap!  then count me in...

I don't have any brew set up yet - I get three weeks off in November and that is when I will be getting everything together to brew! - so not enough time to make a brew for this swap - will do next year.

But count me in for the event - would like to have a chat about it all and see if home brew really can taste just as good if not better than store bought beer - or if it just a big bunch of internet lies!  haha

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Goofinder (28/8/08)

Oooh this sounds fun! 

Have just done my first AG so it would be good to see how mine stack up once I've got a few more under my belt.


----------



## GMK (28/8/08)

Tanga said:


> Hehe - sounds sinister. I'm willing to be corrupted by good beers though.
> 
> I might give making a cider a go. Always a good alternative come summer, and they seem a lot easier than all grain. Does anyone with a car live out my way or near a train station? I'd be happy to put money / alcohol / or food preparation towards petrol.




I can pick some people up from the Gawler Central Train Station if it helps.

Also happy for those that aren't AG ready to come up and we can brew AG on my gear in Lyndoch....


----------



## drsmurto (29/8/08)

braufrau said:


> Wot about Ross's Summer Ale .. that used to be the darling of AHB until DrSmurto pushed it off its perch.



I did no such thing, i didnt vote for it 14 times......  

And since i will more than likely have it on tap i would 'prefer' that people make something else. 

IMO, the swap is about learning more about beer, trying new styles. 

As for Ross' Summer Ale, i am brewing this next!  (and i use the grain bill the same way Ross does, testing out single hops)


----------



## ~MikE (29/8/08)

yeah, i'm really not sure what i'll bring. i'm thinking APA's are going to be a bit overdone in the 'summer styles' so i'm thinking something English but not too heavy... hmm


----------



## Adamt (29/8/08)

I think I might make a breakfast stout... enough for you guys and the Queenslanders. Porridge and coffee! 

Stouts are heaps popular in Summer, right?


----------



## braufrau (29/8/08)

Phillip said:


> Well, if you don't have to brew any beer to go to the swap!  then count me in...
> 
> I don't have any brew set up yet - I get three weeks off in November and that is when I will be getting everything together to brew! - so not enough time to make a brew for this swap - will do next year.
> 
> ...



As long you can get it into bottles before the swap you can put a "best after" date for 2009.

And DrSmurto, I merely meant your brilliance in recipe design had pushed RSA off its glorious perch.


----------



## KHB (3/9/08)

Can someone please put a new shortcut for the wiki up i still cant get into it. Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (3/9/08)

Cant edit the 1st post.........

So here it is - Linky


----------



## Frank (3/9/08)

The Wiki can be found under the 'Articles' tab, at the top of this site.


----------



## GMK (3/9/08)

Is there any chance we can start to fill in what beers people will make.

I have 2 recipes so far I am looking at - both wits.
- appricot Wit
- Black Wit

Will be happy to put a stuby in of each or long neck of whichever one you all vote for.


----------



## buttersd70 (3/9/08)

Undoubtedly something English from myself, definately <5% and most likely <4%....
Probably either a Mild, or a Best Bitter.

Oh, and a nice big bottle of 100% extract brew for Wayne, courtesy of Mr Thomas Cooper.


----------



## domonsura (4/9/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Oh, and a nice big bottle of 100% extract brew for Wayne, courtesy of Mr Thomas Cooper.



EXCELLENT.....something to wash the dust off the bus windscreen in the morning......


----------



## Effect (16/9/08)

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f62/cream-thre...ream-ale-66503/

have a look at that recipe - seems to be all the rage over on an american forum for a summer session beer - just an idea maybe?


----------



## drsmurto (22/9/08)

Added a new list to the wiki - those who are crashing the night.

Managed to get rid of a heap of furniture from my shed so will have plenty of floor space there for swags. 

Can you add your name so that i can cater for those who might be able to stomach a fry up the morning after.......


----------



## Murcluf (2/10/08)

Dumb arse questions from a cased swap virgin, do you have to label the bottles and is there a labelling standard?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (2/10/08)

Murcluf said:


> Dumb arse questions from a cased swap virgin, do you have to label the bottles and is there a labelling standard?



Dear Virgin,

labelling the bottle with what is in it would be a good idea :super: As for label standard, as long as it is readable  

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (2/10/08)

Murcluf said:


> Dumb arse questions from a cased swap virgin, do you have to label the bottles and is there a labelling standard?



I think the minimum standard is masking tape and texta.


----------



## Murcluf (2/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I think the minimum standard is masking tape and texta.



Excellent I think I have got both of those I think, WooHoo its getting closer :beerbang:


----------



## ~MikE (2/10/08)

i'm putting on my pilsner tonight  - so i probably wont be able to naturally prime it, unless i put a best after date on it. would people prefer being able to re-culture WY2124 or drinking it straight away?

but yeah attempting my first decoction - 2-step:

* Strike temperature of 53C, stir well and rest for 20'
* Stir and take 1/3 of the mash. (If you use a large proportion of unmalted grains you can take less of the mash and add water and dry crushed grains to make up 1/3 of the total volume). Heat to 72C, rest for 20' (malt) to 40' (malt+grains).
* Bring to boil and boil for 15-30'
* Add back to reach a temperature of 65-67C, rest 15-35'
* Take 1/4 of the mash, boil for 15-30'
* Add back to reach a temperature of 70-73C, rest until saccharification is complete (30'-1h).
* No mash-out, start sparge immediately. 

should be fun  - if it fcuks up, i'm currently drinking a heffweizen which rocks - so i'll have a plan B to brew.


----------



## drsmurto (3/10/08)

So the 13th of December is it then. 

Locked and loaded.

Better pull my finger out and get a brew on. 

I do have a full keg of Alt that came 2nd in SABSOSA as a backup.

And my double decocted Munich Dunkel that has been lagering away for a month now.

But i WILL brew a Landlord to share the 1469 yeast with people. And i will be brewing BenHs Sauce Wench Lager from last years case swap to have on tap.

I also plan on taking some cuttings of my hops and putting them in pots for those who didnt want to pay $100 a rhizome. Cant promise i am as green thumbed as Wally last year but a free hop is a free hop?

The Countdown has started! 71 days to go.....


----------



## buttersd70 (3/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I also plan on taking some cuttings of my hops and putting them in pots for those who didnt want to pay $100 a rhizome. Cant promise i am as green thumbed as Wally last year but a free hop is a free hop?
> 
> The Countdown has started! 71 days to go.....



A scholar and a gent, Mark. Very generous. As a matter of interest, what sort of hop is it?


----------



## drsmurto (3/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> A scholar and a gent, Mark. Very generous. As a matter of interest, what sort of hop is it?



POR, Goldings, Cluster, Chinook and possibly cascade.


----------



## drsmurto (3/10/08)

Cleaned up the wiki a tad.

Could brewers start adding what beer they are contributing and what yeast (if they plan on having yeast in the bottle).

I have a 40 x 20 shed. Plenty of space for people to roll out swags. Or if you want to pitch a tent the backyard will accommodate several altho i may get in the way of an impromptu cricket match. The only spare bed in the house has been taken (GMK). 

I have a 3 tap font so if people bring a keg along i am happy to rotate a few on and off over the course of the day. I have 2 picnic taps as well.

Rustyc - bringing the new shiny smoker?

Anyone else got a weber they could donate? I will be making a decent amount of the Ring Burning Chicken again.... 

I figured a bbq would be the easiest option. An all day grazing affair.


----------



## Adamt (3/10/08)

Well, after having a couple of Altbiers today I think I might give brewing one a crack for the swap. You can all be the guinea pigs!


----------



## domonsura (3/10/08)

I'll bring my charcoal barbie if you want...


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (3/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> POR, Goldings, Cluster, Chinook and possibly cascade.




Chinook and Cascade to give away  Pick me Pick me  

BYB


----------



## Frank (3/10/08)

I currently have a Pilsner fermenting, not currently intended as the swap but will see what is tasting good before the day.

I am using Wyeast 2278 - Czech Pilsner, and will probably rack to secondary next weekend 11-12 Oct, if ferment has finished. Currently been fermenting for a week at 12 C.

Anyone in need for a yeast slurry for the swap? Brewing at Mt Pleasant 50L batch should be plenty available, 1st generation.


----------



## Rustyc30 (3/10/08)

Hi DrSmurto

I wont be making it to the swap this Christmas heading over to South Africa to see the wifes familyand leave on the 11th but more then happy to donate the smoker happy to drop it up there the weekend before the swap just let me know.

Cheers 

Rusty


----------



## buttersd70 (3/10/08)

I will be making my first foray into slanting in the next couple of weeks, so hopefully will have some 0 gen slants to swap as well.

Am currently tweaking the tech side of doing an ultra low (english, of course), but am still having body issues (the beer, not the gut  ). If I can sort it out (to my level of satisfaction) before the swap, thats what I'll be putting in. Failing that, it will be my regular, tried and true, session mild. I will most likely be using Thames Valley 1275 for it, But I have my order in for the West Yorkshire, so I may go with that......


----------



## drsmurto (5/10/08)

Adamt said:


> Well, after having a couple of Altbiers today I think I might give brewing one a crack for the swap. You can all be the guinea pigs!



Mmmmm, Altbier. As close to a summer quaffer as i reckon we will get you to brew mate!




domonsura said:


> I'll bring my charcoal barbie if you want...



Yes please!




Back Yard Brewer said:


> Chinook and Cascade to give away  Pick me Pick me
> 
> BYB



No worries



Boston said:


> I currently have a Pilsner fermenting, not currently intended as the swap but will see what is tasting good before the day.
> 
> I am using Wyeast 2278 - Czech Pilsner, and will probably rack to secondary next weekend 11-12 Oct, if ferment has finished. Currently been fermenting for a week at 12 C.
> 
> Anyone in need for a yeast slurry for the swap? Brewing at Mt Pleasant 50L batch should be plenty available, 1st generation.



Since Mt Pleasant is a few mins down the road..... i can easily swap you some yeast for the 2278. I have a yeast cake of 2000, 2206, 1968 and 1028 if you are interested.



Rustyc said:


> Hi DrSmurto
> 
> I wont be making it to the swap this Christmas heading over to South Africa to see the wifes familyand leave on the 11th but more then happy to donate the smoker happy to drop it up there the weekend before the swap just let me know.
> 
> ...



Love your work mate, will make sure you get a few beers for the long drive up and back!


----------



## KHB (6/10/08)

Put me down for some chinnok and cascade please


----------



## ~MikE (6/10/08)

i won't have any cuttings or rhizomes to trade, but i can make up yeast slants or cultures of whatever i've got for a goldings maybe?


----------



## Rudy (6/10/08)

Hi guys,

It's not too late to enter the swap is it? I'll do a stock take and see what I have that would be suitable for summer, and is in long necks (I brew AG with a mate at his house). I do have a cube of Munich Dunkel lagering at the moment, and a Wit that was just bottled, haven't tasted either of them though!


----------



## drsmurto (7/10/08)

Rudy - add your name to the wiki article

Will have to close this pretty soon so we know how many bottles are needed. Is this Friday ok?


----------



## buttersd70 (7/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Rudy - add your name to the wiki article
> 
> Will have to close this pretty soon so we know how many bottles are needed. Is this Friday ok?



Sounds fair. Thats 2 months from the time this thread was opened, so everyone has had plenty of time to sign up.


----------



## Rudy (7/10/08)

Ok I'm in!


----------



## drsmurto (10/10/08)

Only a few hours left before the Case is declared locked.

All you lurkers, its time to decide whether you are in the swap or just rocking up with beer to share......

63 days to go......


----------



## ~MikE (10/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Only a few hours left before the Case is declared locked.
> 
> All you lurkers, its time to decide whether you are in the swap or just rocking up with beer to share......
> 
> 63 days to go......



9 weeks! hey if i go 4 weeks of cold conditioning, 5ish weeks should be ample time in the bottle to prime right?


----------



## drsmurto (10/10/08)

~MikE said:


> 9 weeks! hey if i go 4 weeks of cold conditioning, 5ish weeks should be ample time in the bottle to prime right?



Just stick a best after date on the bottle when you think its the goods. If i bottle prime to allow people access to wyeast 1469 then it will be a few days prior to the swap to allow max conditioning time. In that case, a best after date at least 2 if not 4 weeks after the swap will go on the label.

tempted to keg then bottle and just hand out vials of 1469.......


----------



## Frank (10/10/08)

I have access to a commercial cold room if any one needs a hand with lagering kegs or swap beers, approx 3.0-3.5degC.
I am happy to hold and transport to Mt Torrens on the day.
I live in the CBD, for anyone from the Southern side that wants another drop off point.


----------



## drsmurto (13/10/08)

Case closed! 23 brewers in. 22 *longnecks* needed for the swap but please bring along a few extras to share if you arent bringing a keg..... I doubt my supplies will go far enough judging by the rate of keg destruction that occurred at BYBs. Hoping to borrow some beer vessels for the day but if you want to bring along your fave drinking glass do so. Just dont drop it!  

61 days to go. :beerbang: 

I like to allow my beer maximum cc/lagering time so unless the 1469 arrives this weekend you may well just have to take 2nd prize which in this case is the Golden Brown Ale. Exactly the same as my golden ale, the brown name comes from the fact i almost stepped on a brown snake when running from the vegie patch to the shed for a hop addition.  (i'll leave that image for those who plan on pitching tents in my backyard!)

Worst case scenario, the Golden Ale will be on tap for the swap..... :beer: 

Now for the logistics. 

Food. Since we are kicking off prior to lunch i guess a bbq will be on the cards. 

Would ppl prefer throwing some $$ in for me to cater or would you prefer bringing along some meat to share? Happy to whip up enough salads for the rabbits amongst you. For the stayers, will take BYBs idea and chip in for a pizza for dinner and will put on enough bacon and eggs for brekky. BYO hangover cures.

Cheers
DrSmurto

p.s. are we putting a brew on for the day? Volunteers?


----------



## Adamt (13/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> i almost stepped on a brown snake when running from the vegie patch to the shed for a hop addition.  (i'll leave that image for those who plan on pitching tents in my backyard!)



Blow up sheep are for pussies!

I'm happy either way with the food.


----------



## ~MikE (13/10/08)

mmm pepperoni pizza for me. if you want i can bring some cheap glasses for you to break, you know, get it out of your system before bringing out the good ones  
if a byo bbq's in order i'll contribute some honey soy, and some sweet chilli chicken wings. 

i'll be making slants of Smurto's stuff and i'll turn it into a slant demonstration for those interested.
is anyone else up for slant or culture swapping? i trade for anything i don't already have, my stocks are on the wiki in my sig


----------



## domonsura (13/10/08)

I think that with the proportion of foodies amongst us, we could have some varied and interesting dishes if we tried.....how about a 'bring a plate' sort of deal. I'll bring a couple of BBQ's up & I hope everyone likes chicken, because I will be bringing about 10kg of chicken pieces prepared in a variety of ways.
I've got a couple of sauce & marinade recipes I need to experiment on you with get victims for share with you .........'habaniceday' habanero chilli wings for a start....:lol: 
I know for a FACT that there are a few others amongst us who's culinary skills are top notch too........hey Braufrau, I hope your other half is coming - and I hope he's bringing some smoked sausages... B) 

If we want to do a brew on the day I can bring a brewery 

So.....how about bring a plate?


----------



## Adamt (13/10/08)

Well if you're bringing 10kg of chicken, I'll just steal a bit (a lot) of that 

I've been meaning to make some more jerky sometime soon, if I have time (should have time between QLD and this case swap!) I'll make some.


----------



## drsmurto (13/10/08)

10kg of chicken! 

i was planning on whipping up soem of my ring burning chicken but dont want to turn this into a comp with the aim of hurting people! :lol: 

Will bring some local roo instead........  

And the next brown snake i see .........


----------



## bigholty (13/10/08)

I can bring some 'Baron's Table' frozen beefburgers which I have in the freezer, mmmm......... :icon_vomit:


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/10/08)

You're going for those over the spamburgers?


----------



## bigholty (13/10/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> You're going for those over the spamburgers?


Now you've got me drooling :icon_drool2: I love spam. In fact, I love any kind of meat that comes in a can.


----------



## GMK (13/10/08)

I am easy with whatever you guys come up with...

Happy to bring a plate or can bring some loaves of bread, or some bacon if better.
How many eggs do you think you will need for the morning - 2 doz - i can bring them as well.

Happy to contribute to pizza and brecky.

what ever works out best - let me know...


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Rudy - add your name to the wiki article
> 
> Will have to close this pretty soon so we know how many bottles are needed. Is this Friday ok?




Holy shit batman the list is getting rather long!! This Friday or now would be a good cut off point. Have not brewed for near on 5 weeks and my own supply is getting down let alone making the case swap.

As for the food side of things, I am quite happy to bring something and colate it with everyone else that brings something. As for the evening and the recovery session in the morning I am quite happy to pitch in a few bucks. May I suggest to anyone who intends to kick on that we sought out the finances when you arrive. At least that way no person will be more out of pocket than the other. Just talking from experience.

As for making a beer for the day, to tell you the truth I didn't even take much notice on how much work Dom put into his in July. All I know is that I eneded up with some surplus hops  and a garden full of trub :huh: I will be the for moral support.

Back Yard Brewer


----------



## buttersd70 (13/10/08)

BYB, the list is now closed.....as Smurto mentioned about half a dozen posts ago.  

Mark, havent you got your 1469 yet? Mine came last week...


----------



## choppadoo (13/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> BYB, the list is now closed.....as Smurto mentioned about half a dozen posts ago.



just read this thread, as up until today i thought i would be shoving off to vic before december. however, looks like i will still be around.
so i'd like to volunteer myself as the 1st emergency if anyone drops out. or if there is no objections (dr.smurto?) tack myself on the end of the list, better late then never, eh!?

cheers,
chops


----------



## drsmurto (13/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> BYB, the list is now closed.....as Smurto mentioned about half a dozen posts ago.
> 
> Mark, havent you got your 1469 yet? Mine came last week...



No, dropping in on Wayne during the week to pick up grain for GMK (since when did i become a courier?) so will find out when its arriving. 

Got enough beer to come up with something for the swap so all good.


----------



## buttersd70 (13/10/08)

If you're not going to be brewing with the 1469 for the swap, let me know....I was going to brew with 1275, but I might just have to change to 1469.


----------



## drsmurto (13/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> If you're not going to be brewing with the 1469 for the swap, let me know....I was going to brew with 1275, but I might just have to change to 1469.



No worries. If i dont get it by the weekend it wont be ready for the swap. Will let you know.


----------



## Goofinder (13/10/08)

Someone brew something with 1469 for me! I'm looking forward to having another English yeast to play with. I've just pitched a starter of 1968 onto what should be my case swap beer, a Special Bitter. 

Also, I hope there's some of DrSmurto's Landlord around, whether it's the swap beer or not - I've brewed a version of this so it would be good to try the 'original'.


----------



## choppadoo (13/10/08)

choppadoo said:


> so i'd like to volunteer myself as the 1st emergency if anyone drops out. or if there is no objections (dr.smurto?) tack myself on the end of the list, better late then never, eh!?


so dr s, is there room for one more?


----------



## drsmurto (13/10/08)

I dont have any objections (despite calling the cutoff). Most people brew batch sizes of more than 25 longies so dont see the problem.

Unless there are any objections whack your name on the list.


----------



## buttersd70 (13/10/08)

goofinder.
If noone does any 1469 for the swap, rest assured that you won't miss out. I have decided to go the slant route, and have just made my first batch of blanks, and will innocculate them in a week or so (once I know that I'm mould free).

So even If I don't brew with it for the swap, I sure as hell will brew with it before then anyway, so slants for propogation, and/or slurry will be available if no bottle conditioned 1469 is on offer.  

Chopadoo missed the list closing.....given that only 22 longies are required atm, I for one would be happy to let him in (but then again, I haven't brewed yet.) Any objections from anyone that's already pitched based on the current numbers?


----------



## ~MikE (13/10/08)

I did a 25L batch just in case, so no objections here... 

also, buttersd70, welcome to the wonderful world of yeast slanting!


----------



## domonsura (13/10/08)

of course he can come along....geeeeeeezzzzzzz.....


----------



## homekegger1 (13/10/08)

Happy for one or two more. Yet to brew but will bottle the entire lot. I figure 22ltrs will cover me.

As for a plate, I will have a think and see what I can come up with. 

Looking forward to it. 

Cheers

HK


----------



## GMK (13/10/08)

I am happy as well - also , aren't we using the coopers brown pet bottles for the swap - help stop breakages....


----------



## buttersd70 (13/10/08)

~MikE said:


> also, buttersd70, welcome to the wonderful world of yeast slanting!



its your bloody fault, actually. I had read some posts from you previously that got me thinkin......that and the fact that the yorkshire yeast is limited release, so wanted to make sure that I had ample stocks.  

Made my blanks 2 days ago, and the excess moisture seems to have gone, so just waiting now to ensure no mould or other nasties. Once thats done, will propogate. So, hopefully, all going to plan, will have 3 0gen types available for swapping. Thames valley 1275, West Yorkshire 1469, and Budvar 2000.

On a side note, can we ensure that any bottle conditioned beer going in the swap is labeled with the yeast type, and an indication of what gen it is? For those that do slant, or farm?


----------



## choppadoo (13/10/08)

nice one gents.
the question now is what to brew... just put down an ipa with target/n.brewer to bitter and nelson sauvin aroma hopping. not sure if it fits the sessionability theme (personally i dont mind smashing down ipa's in summer). next brew is probably a blonde ale, will see what comes up better.
cheers,
chops


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/10/08)

Goofinder said:


> Someone brew something with 1469 for me! I'm looking forward to having another English yeast to play with. I've just pitched a starter of 1968 onto what should be my case swap beer, a Special Bitter.
> 
> Also, I hope there's some of DrSmurto's Landlord around, whether it's the swap beer or not - I've brewed a version of this so it would be good to try the 'original'.




Will be using the 1469 on an ESB that I am planning for the case swap. Provided Beerbelly comes through with it.

BYB


----------



## buttersd70 (13/10/08)

1469 - we're all like kids with new toys. popular little bugger, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## ~MikE (14/10/08)

when i get some 1469 i'll make it into a -80C frozen stock (like i do all the other strains) which should keep indefinitely


----------



## domonsura (14/10/08)

Well, the yeast has been ordered and on it's way - now it's just up to those further up the food chain to "come through with it"....should be here any time as far as I know....


----------



## drsmurto (14/10/08)

GMK said:


> I am happy as well - also , aren't we using the coopers brown pet bottles for the swap - help stop breakages....



Ok, I'll bite. 

Dont care what material your bottle is made out of, the volume is the issue. Longnecks are the accepted vessel for the swap. No stubbies. 

I only break glasses, not bottles. We can have a glass breaking ceremony before we start to get it out of the system? 

Do i have to get you all to sign a waiver before you enter my property? If so, i will need to charge you all $5 a pint to cover the insurance.......


----------



## domonsura (14/10/08)

My swap contribution will be in glass. I would encourage those considering using plastic to do their best to use glass instead - plastic sucks, and it may be a competition winner inside, but a plastic bottle screams "crappy cheap ass homebrew" as far as I'm concerned.
There are plenty of places you can score bottles whether be it new or used, make an effort people - this is what this swap is all about......isn't it?

No waiver necessary for me Smurto, I am quite happy to take complete responsibility for anything I do, stupid or otherwise :lol:


----------



## Adamt (14/10/08)

"It's not the kind of material the outside is made of, it's the contents of the package" is my motto, unless its an Aluminium can in which case :icon_vomit:

I'll be submitting in glass most likely, couldn't give a stuff either way as I pour it into glass!


----------



## drsmurto (14/10/08)

Ok, so general consensus is to bring along some meat (or pseudo meat alternative for those that way inclined) and I'll supply the salad/bread and nibbles. Wayne is bringing a bbq or 2, RustyC is lending us his smoker. Play on.

I have 4 chooks so if i stop giving away the eggs i should be able to save enough - need twice as many as normal as they are bantams. 

If anyone in the Barossa is willing to bring down some top notch local bacon rather than the standard supermarket fare i wont say no! 

re brewing on the day. We could make a big dark beast (FES?) on my setup that would be ready for drinking at the next July swap....... Happy to volunteer one of my kegs to store/mature it until then. As long as the recipe and brewing is a group decision, and the mash stirring is done by a noob, better still, someone not yet an AG brewer. (good luck stirring a thick mash with my coopers spoon! maybe Wayne could bring up a mash weapon for the day.......)

60 days to go.....


----------



## Goofinder (14/10/08)

I have obtained a batch worth of glass longnecks to use for the swap... I'm keeping my "crappy cheap ass homebrew" bottles for myself thankyou very much!

Is anyone keen on some dessert type food? I know it doesn't generally go that well with beer but it sounds like there will be plenty of meat (well chicken at least!), and my wife is always looking for an excuse to cook up some of her favourites...


----------



## drsmurto (14/10/08)

Goofinder said:


> Is anyone keen on some dessert type food?



As long as it is cooked on the bbq i am happy.


----------



## ~MikE (14/10/08)

domonsura said:


> ...plastic sucks, and it may be a competition winner inside, but a plastic bottle screams "crappy cheap ass homebrew" as far as I'm concerned.



hehe, i turfed my plastic bottles for this very reason. i'm really not fussed if someone doesn't have any glass tho, i've got plenty of longnecks to survive on. (plus i used 2X stubbies last time so i can't really voice a protest :lol: )


----------



## GMK (14/10/08)

The local lyndoch butcher does double smoked bacon - very nice and very expensive...

How much do i need to bring....


----------



## Rudy (14/10/08)

My beer will be in glass, that part I have decided. I have an untasted Wit in longnecks, Munich Dunkel lagering, and a German Pilsner fermenting at the moment. Was thinking about re-brewing anything summerish that placed in ANAWBS but the only beer that did ok was a Porter, bit too big and a bit too dark!


----------



## drsmurto (17/10/08)

No thoughts on brewing on the day at the case swap?

I was thinking i might make a nice big stout that i could age in a keg for 5 months and then bottle as my contribution for the case swap in July next year.......

Basically a suped up version of the Stout that came 1st in ANAWBS.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.074 SG
Estimated Color: 104.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 55.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 78.26 % 
0.50 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 7.25 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 3.62 % 
0.25 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 3.62 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (1100.0 EBC) Grain 3.62 % 
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (1300.0 EBC) Grain 3.62 % 
35.00 g Newport [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 41.3 IBU 
20.00 g Newport [11.00 %] (20 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
0.50 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) Yeast-Ale 

:icon_drool2: :icon_drunk:


----------



## Frank (17/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> No thoughts on brewing on the day at the case swap?
> 
> I was thinking i might make a nice big stout that i could age in a keg for 5 months and then bottle as my contribution for the case swap in July next year.......
> 
> Basically a suped up version of the Stout that came 1st in ANAWBS.



Stout sounds like the go. 
Do you want any larger pots for a double batch?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (17/10/08)

> and the mash stirring is done by a noob



Triple decoction doppelbock.


----------



## Frank (19/10/08)

We have 24 names for the swap, therefore 23 bottles required for the swap plus a couple of taster bottles on the day.
I am thinking if everyone brings an extra bottle along, I will run a lucky door prize for the day.
Here's the rules:
- Not compulsary, this is just for fun
- For every bottle you add, you get a ticket in the draw
- No limit on the number of 750ml bottles you can enter (must be different though)
- Non 'swappers', partners and ring ins, can enter; they can bring a bottle of their best (K+K allowed), or something interesting from the bottle shop (330ml for shop bought allowed)
- Bottles in the draw will be divide into 4 or 6 packs, depending on number of bottles, or winner takes all. We can decide on the day.
If there is not enough interest, we will just drink them on the day instead.


----------



## buttersd70 (19/10/08)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Count me in for a bottle or 2.


----------



## drsmurto (19/10/08)

SO Boston, whats the prize?

And how many entries do i get for 2-3 kegs? B) 

German Pilsner went down today. Aiming to ferment it for 2 wweks and then lager it till the swap. 

Recipe is BenH Saucy Wench Lager from last years xmas case swap. MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Frank (19/10/08)

The prize is all the bottles that were donated for a ticket. So if 20 people put a bottle in each for 20 tickets, there would be 20 bottles up for grabs. Just a raffle for another case swap.


----------



## drsmurto (21/10/08)

I know i am becoming pedantic (or maybe just more so) but can i ask all the swappers to add next to their beer name whether they will be attending the swap. 

Will make catering (salads/bread/sauce/nibbles) easier for me. 

Will also be nice to break the news to my partner that its a few more than the dozen people i suggested when agreeing to host this!  

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## drsmurto (21/10/08)

Boston said:


> Stout sounds like the go.
> Do you want any larger pots for a double batch?



Hmmm, that sounds like a plan.

Crunching the numbers i could do a 40L batch (split into 2 x 20L with 2 different yeasts - 1275 and 1187 or 1469) if we stuck to a single infusion, no mash out. Not too many issues since its a big stout.

Will need a bigger pot tho, need to boil approx 53-54L and my kettle is only 50L. An 80L pot would do the job. Damn, would also need another electric HLT as mine is only ~25L and we need 36L to mash in! Maybe i will stick to a single batch.....

I also broke my mash paddle on Sunday (coopers spoon)....... a stuck sparge (hose clamp broke), open tap when sparging (lost 5L of first runnings) and major issues draining the wort resulting in it being hurled across the shed.... i thought i learnt my lesson last time i brewed pissed.


----------



## ~MikE (21/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I know i am becoming pedantic (or maybe just more so) but can i ask all the swappers to add next to their beer name whether they will be attending the swap.


done


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Hmmm, that sounds like a plan.
> 
> Crunching the numbers i could do a 40L batch (split into 2 x 20L with 2 different yeasts - 1275 and 1187 or 1469) if we stuck to a single infusion, no mash out. Not too many issues since its a big stout.
> 
> ...



I have a HLT capable of heating 50ltrs. We can either bang a flame under it to really fire it up or use the 2.4kw ellemnt to slowly bring it up. BTW I make 50ltr pre-boils taking this into account one would not need to heat up that much for the sparge. Mash in water then re-heat some more for the sparge, roughly an extra 30ltrs or so, maybe? My kettle is electric as well. But will need a power source from two different power points, circuit breakers. 2.4kw + 1.8kw Can bring along my spiral burner if needed. With some gas of course.

Hang on......... is that Dom I here cantering over the hill B) 

BYB


----------



## bigholty (21/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I also broke my mash paddle on Sunday (coopers spoon)....... a stuck sparge (hose clamp broke), open tap when sparging (lost 5L of first runnings) and major issues draining the wort resulting in it being hurled across the shed.... i thought i learnt my lesson last time i brewed pissed.


Tee hee, might be safer to keep our distance if you are BUI doctor, don't want to cop a flying mash-tun upside the head, or have you breakin' off a mash paddle in our ass............  :lol:


----------



## Frank (21/10/08)

I could bring 70L and/or 98L pots, I have individual burners and bottles if required. My gear is not set into a rig at this stage, so could bring any individual items as required. Chiller, pump etc...


----------



## Rustyc30 (21/10/08)

well just gassed up a keg of my swap beer and it has come out all right hope that everyone else likes it. Nice easy drinking bright ale good amount of hop flavor and aroma but I guess you'll all get to be its final judges. Now just have to work out if i'm going to bottle it off the kegs or let it gas up in the bottle only used 1056 so guessing that everyone that collects yeast would have it in there stock piles.

Cheers

rusty


----------



## Adamt (21/10/08)

Smurto + others... in my *infinite wisdom* I've changed the attendance system in the articles. a "*" before the number means attending, "x" means not attending and "?" means not sure. I've assumed all those who booked in to stay overnight are attending. This should make it easier to count!


----------



## Goofinder (21/10/08)

Adamt said:


> Smurto + others... in my *infinite wisdom* I've changed the attendance system in the articles. a "*" before the number means attending, "x" means not attending and "?" means not sure. I've assumed all those who booked in to stay overnight are attending. This should make it easier to count!


So... what does a "_" mean? Or would that be too complex for us mere mortals to comprehend?


----------



## Adamt (21/10/08)

Goofinder said:


> So... what does a "_" mean? Or would that be too complex for us mere mortals to comprehend?



Huh? What _'s?


----------



## Goofinder (21/10/08)

Adamt said:


> Huh? What _'s?


Check number 23. All that wisdom and you still missed one!


----------



## drsmurto (22/10/08)

Could you also let me know (via PM) if you are bringing your other halves so i can give my partner an idea if there will be anyone there capable of holding a conversation that doesn't revolve around beer.....  

I have removed the link to my street and replaced it with a general link to Mt Torrens.

PM me for the address. I don't want that bloke Corey rocking up with his mates.....


----------



## KHB (22/10/08)

Well my swap is bottled and ready to go thank god because i just found out i will be moving 1st week of december


----------



## ~MikE (22/10/08)

i topped up a 19L keg and mine's now lagering away. 19L will be enough for 23 bottles so i've got 3L spare in my DIY party keg for sampling.


----------



## drsmurto (26/10/08)

Brewed mine yesterday. Smacked the pack of 1469 just before doughing in and it was ready to burst just before i pitched it 4-5 hours later.

This morning the airlock is doing some rapid fire belching so my aeration must have been up to scratch. Didnt make a starter as i picked up the yeast on Friday but will harvest the yeast cake and save it. Bought 2 packs so i have some Gen 0 in reserve.

Almost missed the flameout addition as i found it very hard to remove my nose from the pack of Styrian plugs........ :icon_drool2: 

So DrSmurto's Publican is on its way to the case swap with a free sample of 1469 in every bottle. :super: 

As with Mike's comments about ester production, this is fermenting at 22-24C so hopefully its chock full of estery goodness. It should cool down to 20-22C over the next 24h.


----------



## Goofinder (27/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> So DrSmurto's Publican is on its way to the case swap with a free sample of 1469 in every bottle. :super:


Awesome, I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## raven19 (27/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I don't want that bloke Corey rocking up with his mates.....



 he probably only drinks vodka cruisers - hence you will be safe! hehe...


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/10/08)

The other half will now be travelling with me to the swap, and also I will try to bring a keg of something.

I will most likely have-

1- The case beer (hallertauer pale ale)
2- Robust Porter

You guys can tell me which one you prefer.


----------



## drsmurto (31/10/08)

The pale ale for sure. Dont really want to be drinking anything that dark and chewy in the heat.

Unlike BYBs bar, my air conditioner is there for looks only, 18 months and i still havent got the thing working. Any sparkies/fridgies want to have a shot? I pay in beer. A keg of my golden ale?

I have a 3 tap font so happy to allow others to put there beers on tap (well, i will have a few kegs but will only take 1 tap) if they want to bring kegs. BYB is bringing his temprite and i have 2 picnic taps.

I am hoping the infamous kegs on a sack truck will be making an appearance......


----------



## bigholty (31/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I am hoping the infamous kegs on a sack truck will be making an appearance......


I have a wheeled esky that fits a corny keg + picnic tap + CO2 bottle = semi-portable beer supply. I'll bring whatever beer I have kegged at the time.


----------



## ~MikE (31/10/08)

i'm planning on bringing a keg and a picnic tap, possibly sodastream co2 supply if needed. but yeah, how much room's in your fridge?


----------



## buttersd70 (31/10/08)

+1 on bringing a keg. Something nice and English, low ABV, easy drinking....


----------



## drsmurto (31/10/08)

Keg fridge will hold 4 kegs, conditioning fridge will hold another 2. Can sneak 2 in the fermenting* fridge.

Also have 2 keg holders purpose built to hold a keg and a bag of ice.

The more the merrier :icon_drunk: 



* fermenting fridge is dead so is cooled with 2 x 2L bottles of ice rotated as needed. Currently holding 8C.


----------



## drsmurto (6/11/08)

Reading the list of what everyone is bringing and its looking very VERY impressive. :beerbang: 

Craig - very keen to taste your White Shields IPA, i've been meaning to brew one and i have a pack of 1026 ready and waiting (altho i may be cheap and just build up the sample you supply in the bottle!)

37 days to go......


----------



## Rustyc30 (6/11/08)

Still shit's me that i'm not going to make it this year(by 2 days) look's like it is going to be a good night. still have to bottle my beer yet looks like it will have a best after date on it


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/11/08)

Mine will have a best after date, no doubt- it hasn't been brewed yet!


----------



## homekegger1 (6/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Reading the list of what everyone is bringing and its looking very VERY impressive. :beerbang:
> 
> Craig - very keen to taste your White Shields IPA, i've been meaning to brew one and i have a pack of 1026 ready and waiting (altho i may be cheap and just build up the sample you supply in the bottle!)
> 
> 37 days to go......



Provided you try it with out a cold this time you should be right  

Will be bottling this within about a week. Hopefully it comes out ok. Was one of those brew days. I will test in a couple of weeks. if it is less than good, I will re-brew it and just have to put a best after date on it. 

Looking forward to the big day. Be a good chance to get some sleep. 

Cheers


----------



## buttersd70 (6/11/08)

Mine will possibly have a best after as well, I'll have spare bottles done so will check one (or two) a day or two before the swap to see if it's ready. I've had to delay brewing on the swap beer in order to brew one for myself. I call it "This was meant to be a single batch for the case swap, but seeing as how I knocked the hopper off halfway through milling, and spilled grain all over dirty concrete to get mixed in with twigs and leaves and dirt and shit, and even though I'm not above consuming things off of the floor it's not really appropriate to brew that up for strangers to take home so I'll start again and turn this one into a mega size partial batch for myself instead Ale."

:lol:


----------



## Adamt (7/11/08)

Next case swap we should impose a penalty on people with best after dates! 

We keep organising it well in advance to try and have everything ready and look what bloody happens! Oh yeah, I haven't brewed mine either yet 

Butters: You bottling that in Magnums to fit the label on? hehe


----------



## choppadoo (7/11/08)

Just wondering if there are any designated drivers/better halves driving back towards the city saturday arvo/eve? If there is I would be very keen to get a little car-pooling going, I will happily pay for petrol and throw in some extra brews if anyone can hook me up with some transport to and from. Would be much appreciated.
Cheers,
Chops


----------



## ~MikE (7/11/08)

Adamt said:


> Next case swap we should impose a penalty on people with best after dates!



hehe an 'extra contribution' penalty, that'd be a vicious goddamn cycle


----------



## buttersd70 (7/11/08)

Adamt said:


> Butters: You bottling that in Magnums to fit the label on? hehe



 
no mate, that one is going into kegs. If it wasn't for the fact that _someone _wanted me to roast grain for my case swap beer, I would have just weighed out fresh grain and brewed it straight away.  English should be drunk fairly young anyway, so it should be fine. I'd be doing it on Saturday, but I have a cherry to bust....Muckey is coming over to the dark side.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/11/08)

homekegger1 said:


> Was one of those brew days. I will test in a couple of weeks. if it is less than good, I will re-brew it and just have to put a best after date on it.
> 
> Cheers




You are cutting it find arent you. Just wait until the extra small pair of hands arrive  Mine is still currently fermenting. A few days to go then rack and dry hop with Styrian plugs. Smell quite nice atm. Nice bit of malt aroma with that ESB bitterness. Should be nice to pull this one through a beer pump.


Back Yard Brewer......


----------



## drsmurto (7/11/08)

I will make sure my senses are ready for your beer Craig! 

Cant believe you are blaming someone else for your clumsy behaviour Butters......  

This best after date could be controversial! My beer will be racked mid next week, hit with some gelatine to clear it and will be bottled soon after. 2 weeks carb up and it will be ready. OG 1.047 english bitter so drink em young and fresh.

Will be taking a bottle of the version made with wyeast 1968 to the BBC meet tonight to get some feedback.


----------



## Goofinder (7/11/08)

choppadoo said:


> Just wondering if there are any designated drivers/better halves driving back towards the city saturday arvo/eve? If there is I would be very keen to get a little car-pooling going, I will happily pay for petrol and throw in some extra brews if anyone can hook me up with some transport to and from. Would be much appreciated.
> Cheers,
> Chops


My driver and I will be heading back sometime probably around 4-5ish. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## buttersd70 (7/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Cant believe you are blaming someone else for your clumsy behaviour Butters......



I think we need a new smiley....a fisherman reeling someone in, perhaps? :lol:


----------



## muckey (7/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> I think we need a new smiley....a fisherman reeling someone in, perhaps? :lol:




dunno about the smiley but I do think Smurto has a point.............. h34r:


----------



## drsmurto (7/11/08)

Muckey said:


> dunno about the smiley but I do think Smurto has a point.............. h34r:




was somebody drinking whilst milling grain perhaps...... :chug:


----------



## muckey (7/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> was somebody drinking whilst milling grain perhaps...... :chug:




wasn't there to witness it but the 2 fermenters in my brew fridge prove that no permanent damage was done :icon_drool2:


----------



## buttersd70 (7/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> was somebody drinking whilst milling grain perhaps...... :chug:



Actually, I think it was more a case of _not _drinking whilst milling...I think I angered Aegor by drinking coffee instead of beer whilst performing a brew related activity. :lol:


----------



## KHB (7/11/08)

Mine will be ready to drink at the swap, havnt tried it yet myself.


----------



## domonsura (7/11/08)

Mine will be ready at the swap, The Oasis Pale Ale swap beer is delicious, with Pacific Gem flowers by the bucketload, with 10gm every 5 minutes from 60 minutes to flameout, then another whole 100gm at flameout  ............think sticky toffee & pineapple  .....

Brewed my pet project today, Paddington's Brolly English Pale Ale but this time I used the 1469 West Yorkshire Ale yeast in it.......I'll have a keg of it with me on the day.


----------



## ~MikE (8/11/08)

domonsura said:


> Mine will be ready at the swap, The Oasis Pale Ale swap beer is delicious, with Pacific Gem flowers by the bucketload, with 10gm every 5 minutes from 60 minutes to flameout, then another whole 100gm at flameout  ............think sticky toffee & pineapple  .....



thats a LOT of hops. I like  what size batch was this?


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/11/08)

I actually brewed my beer! yayes! My pale ale is fermenting as I type. A few hiccups along the way, though they were overcome, and it tastes quite nice going into the fermenter. My friend commented that it looks a little dark for a pale ale- it's a somewhat amber colour rather than the lighter colour normally associated with pale ales, but... well, I have an inibility to stick to style.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/11/08)

Just an update: Brewed 40ltrs of the ESB that I currently have in bottle for the swap. Intend bringing 1 keg / 18ltrs along for tasting. That is if things go to plan and I don't consume it all by then :chug: 



BYB


----------



## youngy (12/11/08)

Well, I brewed the Sav Lager on the weekend which went fine.

The problem was I decided to install a latch to my 500+L lager/conditioning fridge so it would seal better. On the last screw some how it hit the gas pipe and gas went everywhere. Why the line is going up the front side I will never know.

Anyway the fridge is dead and I have had to move 3 lagering kegs into my fermentation fridge, which has left me with a cube full of beer and no where to ferment. Leaving it this late and not even starting fermentation little own lagering, means this will not be my swap beer 

So, I have another lager I made a few weeks ago lagering in a keg which I will use for the swap.

It is carbonated already, so what is the easiest way to transfer to the glass 750ml bottles (without a Counter-Pressure Bottle Filler).

I have a picnic tap which I have connected to the usual coopers kit bottle filler, drop serving pressure right down, chill the bottles, fill to top and cap?

any help would be appreciated, as the beer is for you guys. 

Youngy


----------



## drsmurto (12/11/08)

I bottle regularly from a tap - BenH showed me how easy it is to do.

If the beer is carbed, vent the keg. Turn the gas reg on so it only just dribbles out of the tap.

Pour into pre-chilled and sanitised bottles.

Seal immediately.

My case swap in July contribution was done this way, no fancy counter flow thingamy.

You do risk oxidation which is why i pour extremely slowly and fill it to the top.

If you are worried about oxidation, do it the day before the swap and label it with a huge DRINK IT NOW sticker.

Took a few samples along to the BBC meeting on Friday night and didnt get any comments about oxidation (altho i had only poured the beer a few hours prior)

The hop cuttings may not eventuate as i am proving to be a shite gardener. The cuttings i took, dipped in growth hormone and planted in pots have died a painful death. Not sure what else i am supposed to do?

Does anyone know a sparky who would be willing to work for beer. My bar is a single car garage and has a split system air con which isnt working for some reason. Need to get it fixed before as it gets bloody hot in there. That and an issue with a full septic tank......


----------



## buttersd70 (12/11/08)

Youngy

If you do it the way smurto reccomends, still go through the bottler, then you can fill from the bottom up.  Just make sure everything, including the bottles, is cold to prevent foaming.

Edit: I normally only bottle this way for going out with, but I had a few leftovers once I decided to leave....3 weeks later, tried it against one straight from the keg....I wasn't blind on the tasting, but Muckey was. Neither of us picked any difference, and I actually got distracted and got my 2 mixed up, and still couldn't work out which was which.


----------



## KHB (12/11/08)

So do you mean hooking up the little bottler to a line from your keg?? Sounds like a good idea


----------



## buttersd70 (12/11/08)

I use a picnic tap as my regular tap anyway, cos their cheap, like the budgie....and the bottler fits right on there easy. If I had 'regular' taps, I would probably do it like smurto, straight out the main tap.


----------



## ~MikE (12/11/08)

KHB said:


> So do you mean hooking up the little bottler to a line from your keg?? Sounds like a good idea



i was thinking of taking the valve piece off the bottler and putting the tube downstream of a picnic tap, that way i could fill it completely to the top. for the case swap tho i'll be bottling that tonight and carbing naturally. free yeast!


----------



## buttersd70 (12/11/08)

~MikE said:


> i was thinking of taking the valve piece off the bottler and putting the tube downstream of the tap, that way i could fill it completely to the top. for the case swap tho i'll be bottling that tonight and carbing naturally. free yeast!



oh yeah, forgot to mention, take the valve off. :huh: 

Not sure yet if I'll be priming or bottling off keg...will work that out when I come to it. I've been seriously considering changing to the yorkie yeast, and seeing as how some others are bottling using that anyway...and given that times running out......


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (12/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> You do risk oxidation which is why i pour extremely slowly and fill it to the top.
> 
> If you are worried about oxidation, do it the day before the swap and label it with a huge DRINK IT NOW sticker.
> 
> Does anyone know a sparky who would be willing to work for beer. My bar is a single car garage and has a split system air con which isnt working for some reason. Need to get it fixed before as it gets bloody hot in there. That and an issue with a full septic tank......




If oxidation is an issue try air freeing the bottle with Co2. Ideally if you know someone in the wine industry  you may be able to scam some dry ice. A little bit in the bottom is all that is needed prior to filling. Fill from the bottom up and things should be fine.

C'mon Smurto you must have some contact to fix that Aircon  How long has it been like that. Lets just hope the weather aint a stinker :mellow: 



BYB


----------



## drsmurto (12/11/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> C'mon Smurto you must have some contact to fix that Aircon  How long has it been like that. Lets just hope the weather aint a stinker :mellow:
> 
> BYB



Been here for more than 18 months and still havent fixed it!

Racked my case beer last night and its now cold conditioning. Will bottle in 2 weeks, allow 2 weeks to carb up and it will be ready to drink asap (altho as always, patience will be rewarded).

Had a few pints last night of the wyeast 1968 ESB version which was dry hopped. Mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## bigholty (12/11/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Lets just hope the weather aint a stinker :mellow:


With a full septic, the weather might not be the only stinker!!!

I'm planning to bottle my contribution this weekend, bulk-prime and bottle condition is the way I'm going. I just kegged a basic hefeweizen last night and it is lovely. What a great beer to make, a week to ferment, a few days of CC'ing and into the keg she goes!

Is there a firm plan for provision of food yet? I hate to say it, but does there need to be another column on the wiki? I'm sure everyone is keen to contribute but if everyone brings 2 or 3 kg of meat each it may be a bit much (especially if the septic is maxed-out.....) :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (12/11/08)

Too much food? At a case swap? :lol: 

Next thing you will be worrying about an over supply of beer......

I will sort out the dips/nibbles etc but as long as everyone brings their share we should have no issues. I know a few people will be bringing extras but its a long day so i envision constant grazing rather than a sit down meal.

And while i remember, bring a chair. 

Dont worry bigh, septic WILL be fixed by then.


----------



## bigholty (12/11/08)

No worries that's cool, I'm up for a bit of grazing. I have absolutely no doubt that there WILL be an oversupply of beer.........


----------



## ~MikE (12/11/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> If oxidation is an issue try air freeing the bottle with Co2. Ideally if you know someone in the wine industry  you may be able to* scam some dry ice.* A little bit in the bottom is all that is needed prior to filling. Fill from the bottom up and things should be fine.


haha force carb in a bottle?
-fill bottle with beer
-add some dry ice
-quickly cap
-dive for cover, wait
-if fine, place in 'unexploded' pile


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (12/11/08)

~MikE said:


> haha force carb in a bottle?
> -fill bottle with beer
> -add some dry ice
> -quickly cap
> ...




Not exactly what I had in mind but if it works for you  

Fill from the bottom up with beer that has already been carbonated. 

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (13/11/08)

Can Rudy, GreggJ and Paul_Steele please confirm they are actually making a beer for this swap?

No action from the 3 of you for a while now. 

Does anyone know these ppl?

I am in contact with Rhenton so thats all good.


----------



## GMK (13/11/08)

With the food - how is the selection going - do we have a wiki on the food as to who is bringing what.


----------



## 3G (13/11/08)

Hi All,
Havent brewed for a while due to work, sorry will have to pull out of this one.
Cheers
Gregg J


----------



## Rudy (13/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Can Rudy, GreggJ and Paul_Steele please confirm they are actually making a beer for this swap?
> 
> No action from the 3 of you for a while now.
> 
> ...



I have several beers, haven't decided what I'll submit yet but I'll have a case for sure. I have an English Brown / Mild sort of thing that is quite tasty. The Dunkel I made is nice but not exactly what I planned. I have an APA with Horizon and Cascade, I'm racking it and dry hopping it over the weekend. It will be carbonated in time, I'll go with this if it's balanced. I have a German Lager with Tettnanger, ready to bottle in 2 weeks, but that would have a best after date. I made this before but with Nelson Sauvin, turned out ok. I also have a Wit but the sample I tried has a touch too much orange.

So yeah haven't decided what I'll submit but I have beer and it will all be in glass long necks  Food I'm not sure on yet though!


----------



## drsmurto (14/11/08)

Have updated the wiki.

Gregg - if you are free on the day you are more than welcome to rock up and join in the fun. There are quite a few people turning up who aren't in the swap. Chance to meet other brewers, talk beer, drink beer..... :lol: 

Kenny - food is pretty much up to you (altho if you bring a few kg of barossa's finest bacon then you dont need to bring anything else!). There will be several bbqs (both regular and charcoal) and a smoker so meat to go on these is the go (any vegos let me know - happy to clean bbq beyond its normal reheating/oil treatment and allow to cook first).

I have an army of sauce varieties, from plain tom sauce up to Megadeath and everything in between.

Will grab nibbles, dips, plenty of bread etc so its mainly just BYO meat. If you can bring a salad that would be very helpful. 

Butters made a good point -
My kegging system has 3 taps. I will put a beer on one but will leave the other 2 to rotate the several kegs that people are bringing. My system is set up for english beers. Its balanced to about 1.6-1.8 vol of CO2 at 8-9degC. The lines are short (~1m) so i get low carb but still get a nice big head on the beer. Should be ok to connect up kegs that a carbed higher for the day. Other option is picnic taps of which i have access to 2. Can easily pour from these and then give a squirt with more CO2 should pressure drop too much. Also have 2 x metal drums that have been constructed by a mate to hold a corni and a bag of ice plus water. Used then on a camping trip and they work very well. 

BYB is bringing along his real ale handpump but that will be setup to pour his keg of ESB and being his new toy wont really be there for people to crank away willy nilly. If we finish his keg (and i suspect we will) then anything else english can be hooked up altho it may be safer to stop using it as the night progresses....... not that i have a habit of breaking things much.

BYB is also bringing the miracle box that was used at the july swap at his place. I dont think there will be a shortage of beer dispensing apparatus......

And finally - Boston - if you could drop by sometime and show me what i am doing wrong with my cuttings from my monster chinook plant that would be ace. My plan was to have several cuttings for people to take on the day but so far all i am doing is making these cuttings suffer a fairly rapid death (i cut, dip in growth hormone and plant as per any other cutting)

28 days to go. 

Cheers
DrSmurto

p.s bigh - septic is being emptied on Monday in preparation..... and my partners old man has agreed to take a look at the air con.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/11/08)

Gregg J said:


> Hi All,
> Havent brewed for a while due to work, sorry will have to pull out of this one.
> Cheers
> Gregg J



Sorry to hear, but that is fantastic :super: 

I bottled my case swap yesterday and have only got 22 longy's + a stubbie. It smelt fantastic in the bottle. I reckon that 1 Styrian plug for dry hopping did the trick. Lets just hope the ESB that I currently have for kegging turns out the same :icon_drool2: 

Back Yard Brewer.


----------



## drsmurto (14/11/08)

Yeah, am cutting it fine myself. At rack there was a shade over 18L.......

Forgot to remind people that a chair is needed. There is plenty of lawn to sit on.

Also, if anyone has a laptop and a wireless connection to keep AHB updated on our shenanigans (Criag falling asleep) etc then do so. i only have dialup and an old desktop inside the house. 

Pics of lawn and bar for a taster.












And the bar as setup by previous owners. I asked for the pokie machine to be left but no deal.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Yeah, am cutting it fine myself. At rack there was a shade over 18L.......
> 
> Forgot to remind people that a chair is needed. There is plenty of lawn to sit on.
> 
> ...




Like the positioning of the dart board. I assume thats for the patrons that can't play darts or for the one that can't stand after having a few jars of your finest. Also I would prefer a bear skin rug.

BYB


----------



## ~MikE (14/11/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Like the positioning of the dart board. I assume thats for the patrons that can't play darts or for the one that can't stand after having a few jars of your finest.
> 
> BYB


 you see that rug? it's where he collapses after a night on the piss. then the next morning there's a period of about an hour between waking up and being able to stand, and it gets kinda booring, hence the dart board. 

that's my theory and i'm sticking to it


----------



## buttersd70 (14/11/08)

love the shot drinking straight out the tap....good to see University education hasn't gone to waste. :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (14/11/08)

I expect the photos from the case swap will easily put these to shame even if a certain pink appendage is banned from all swaps.

Bloke on the right drinking from a tap is a good mate who welded up the keg drums that will appear on the day.

I do have a pic of my barney impression - lying on the bar with head under the taps but didnt want ppl to get the wrong idea about me..... :icon_drunk:


----------



## domonsura (14/11/08)

well, you kept THAT one well hidden.............I'll bring wireless connection with me....and camera


----------



## buttersd70 (14/11/08)

domonsura said:


> well, you kept THAT one well hidden.............I'll bring wireless connection with me....and camera



Might be better on 6x6 rollfilm, so I'll make sure to bring my camera, as well. Maybe with some IR film to accentuate the pinkness. :lol:


----------



## Frank (14/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> And finally - Boston - if you could drop by sometime and show me what i am doing wrong with my cuttings from my monster chinook plant that would be ace. My plan was to have several cuttings for people to take on the day but so far all i am doing is making these cuttings suffer a fairly rapid death (i cut, dip in growth hormone and plant as per any other cutting)


Will do, I will drop by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## ~MikE (14/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Might be better on 6x6 rollfilm, so I'll make sure to bring my camera, as well. Maybe with some IR film to accentuate the pinkness. :lol:



you have a TLR?

i plan on bringing my 300d DSLR with the nifty 50mm for some shallow depth of field drunkenness artistic fun


----------



## buttersd70 (14/11/08)

~MikE said:


> you have a TLR?



You betcha. 1956(?) Meopta Flexaret....my daughter calls it "movie in a box" cos of the lookdown, 1:1 viewfinder. Will also bring my D70 and F60....if you want 'artistic' fun, I have a zenit with a modified pinhole lense if I can find it.....I think the blurred effect would be appropriate, given the occasion.


----------



## Goofinder (14/11/08)

I didn't know there would be cameras when I signed up... :unsure: 

Fortunately (?) I have to leave early so there shouldn't be too much incriminating evidence... h34r:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/11/08)

Goofinder said:


> I didn't know there would be cameras when I signed up... :unsure:




You think you might get stage fright h34r: 

BYB


----------



## Goofinder (14/11/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> You think you might get stage fright h34r:


I'll be right once I've had a couple of beers. Got to make room for more beer somehow.


----------



## KHB (15/11/08)

I scored a miracle box a week ago plan on bringing it if i come just need to test it out 1st


----------



## braufrau (15/11/08)

domonsura said:


> well, you kept THAT one well hidden.............I'll bring wireless connection with me....and camera




So there'll be a live netcast?? Like the cricket??


----------



## ~MikE (15/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> You betcha. 1956(?) Meopta Flexaret....my daughter calls it "movie in a box" cos of the lookdown, 1:1 viewfinder. Will also bring my D70 and F60....if you want 'artistic' fun, I have a zenit with a modified pinhole lense if I can find it.....I think the blurred effect would be appropriate, given the occasion.



haha that's awesome. i'm upgrading to a 40D soonish, so am basically bringing the 300D and my cheapest lense for happy snaps as i'm not too fussed if something happens to them  brand new 40D and a $400 tamron 'SP' lense on the other hand...


----------



## homekegger1 (16/11/08)

Well my beer is bottled and should be ripe for the drinking come swap time. Woohoo!!!

Cheers

HK


----------



## buttersd70 (16/11/08)

Brewed thurshday night, pitched on friday morning....checked it last night, and appears to be damn near finished. Wayne was right when I was speaking to him last week....the yorkshire yeast goes off like a whippet in heat when it's repitched from the top skimmings.


----------



## Adamt (16/11/08)

Mine was brewed and pitched yesterday, did you take an OG Wayne?


----------



## domonsura (16/11/08)

:unsure: uhhh.....no.....I thought you would have :lol:

Guess you have an idea for a name for that beer then.........since it's a German Alt perhaps maybe "unbekannte Soldat ale"(unknown soldier ale)

or if you're really at a loss maybe "bedauern wir vergessen haben" (sorry we forgot) :lol:


----------



## Adamt (16/11/08)

Well mine is at a bit over 10 brix now... im guessing it started around 1.048. It tastes/smells like it's going but not a hint of krausen!


----------



## ~MikE (16/11/08)

well i just finished bottling mine, 30 longnecks so i'll have a few for sampling at the case swap. man, i remember why i got into kegging, bottling sucks balls 
suppose i should brew my case swap pissup-on-the-day brew soon. so ppls, heffeweizen or dunkelweizen??? i can't decide...


----------



## Adamt (16/11/08)

Dunkel! I'm sure there'll be a few hefes.


----------



## domonsura (16/11/08)

Adamt said:


> Well mine is at a bit over 10 brix now... im guessing it started around 1.048. It tastes/smells like it's going but not a hint of krausen!



Mine's going for it, 3 inches of krausen - told you that wasn't enough of the starter in yours ya chicken  :lol: ........


----------



## Adamt (16/11/08)

Ahhhh I think it's building up now. I bumped the temperature up a little, it was at 14.

I may have to keg carb this one and bottle from the keg!


----------



## drsmurto (17/11/08)

A few ppl have mentioned they aren't planning on hanging around all day. Something about the possibility of a pink appendage despite the fact i have declared it illegal.

So can ppl please be there earlier rather than later so we can have the swap done by no later than 5pm. I figure the earlier we get the swap done the less likely we are to make mistakes and take home a crate of our own beer.....

One other thought i had - i do have them occasionally, is that i lack beer glasses. I did have a few but they have a habit of leaping out of my hands and swan diving onto concrete. Is it possible for people to bring their favourite drinking vessel along. Should look good for the official case swap picture (i assume due to the nerdy camera talk there are a few pro photographers amongst you)

Cheers
DrSmurto

p.s and if anyone doesnt knwo where my username comes form refer back to the 2007 xmas case swap thread... or just ask Himzo or BenH what my name means.


----------



## bigholty (17/11/08)

I found the glass I'm bringing......





Also, the missus is now coming back from Sydney that morning, so I'll be bringing her along as well. So that's a +1 on the 'other halves' tally, but a -1 on the 'staying the night' tally.

Cheers.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (17/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> A few ppl have mentioned they aren't planning on hanging around all day. Something about the possibility of a pink appendage despite the fact i have declared it illegal.
> 
> One other thought i had - i do have them occasionally, is that i lack beer glasses. I did have a few but they have a habit of leaping out of my hands and swan diving onto concrete.
> 
> ...




Where everyones sense of fun  

As for glasses, I still have glass under my bar cupboard from the last swan dive contest in July. But I will be sure to find / bring my own.

BYB


----------



## ~MikE (17/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> One other thought i had - i do have them occasionally, is that i lack beer glasses. I did have a few but they have a habit of leaping out of my hands and swan diving onto concrete. Is it possible for people to bring their favourite drinking vessel along.


ah yes, 'Smurtiatis' where the charge of one's hands are the same as glass creating a repulsive force between hand a glass. in extreme cases, where the supply of glasses has been exhausted, sufferers have been forced to drink straight from the tap. 

i can bring a bunch of your garden variety pint glasses if you want. the el chepo type i was using at BYB's July gig.


----------



## drsmurto (18/11/08)

~MikE said:


> ah yes, 'Smurtiatis' where the charge of one's hands are the same as glass creating a repulsive force between hand a glass. in extreme cases, where the supply of glasses has been exhausted, sufferers have been forced to drink straight from the tap.
> 
> i can bring a bunch of your garden variety pint glasses if you want. the el chepo type i was using at BYB's July gig.



If you could Mike that would be a big help.

ANyone for a bucket o beer?

View attachment 22626


----------



## Adamt (18/11/08)

I may opt for a smaller glass size this time around 

I'm sure I'll find something for myself and maybe a few others.


----------



## Adamt (18/11/08)

It's a boy!





My altbier is now named "ALT-F4"... for "exiting" the fermenter.

Krausen was an inch high yesterday morning.. three inches high yesterday afternoon and it appeared to stop growing last night. I was wrong!

It's now racked... in a vessel with a blow off tube


----------



## drsmurto (20/11/08)

Adamt said:


> It's a boy!
> 
> View attachment 22628
> 
> ...



Wyeast 1007 by any chance?


----------



## Adamt (20/11/08)

Picked it like a dirty nose.


----------



## ~MikE (21/11/08)

well, my recipe is up for those interested, here's hoping it actually tastes ok. not long now!

anyone else think this year's flown by?


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/11/08)

Indeed. It's been a busy one for me.


----------



## drsmurto (21/11/08)

Not adding recipes to the DB, i have one there and its done ok so will quit while ahead.  

I have posted my Landlord recipe a few times before - Linky

The latest version contains 1% choc malt to adjust the colour. 

Hit it with gelatine a few days ago and will bottle this weekend.

Only decision to make is glass or plastic?  

Wont start a poll about this but was after peoples preference as to what keg of mine starts off on tap.

I am leaning towards the Alt or Dunkel instead of the golden ale. But then there is BenHs german lager from last xmas case swap or the oktoberfest which will be racked and start lagering this weekend.

EDIT - dodgy link fixed


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (23/11/08)

Well unless I can work something out it looks like my swap beer will be / is a fizzer  Bottled it last week after it had been fermenting near on two weeks. I thought it had finished, aparrantly not :excl: I am brewing this week-end but I can't see it being finished in time and besides this week-end was going to be my Xmas day beer. Irish Red Ale. I will still be present to work with the festivities.


BYB


----------



## buttersd70 (24/11/08)

BYB, don't tell me you got bombs  ......is it salvageable at all?


----------



## drsmurto (24/11/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Well unless I can work something out it looks like my swap beer will be / is a fizzer  Bottled it last week after it had been fermenting near on two weeks. I thought it had finished, aparrantly not :excl: I am brewing this week-end but I can't see it being finished in time and besides this week-end was going to be my Xmas day beer. Irish Red Ale. I will still be present to work with the festivities.
> 
> 
> BYB


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

I have struck Paul Steele off the list as he hasnt replied to my PMs so lets assume he isnt joining in or attending?

So by my count that 22 swappers, 21 longies needed (assuming BYB hasnt been killed by flying schrapnel - can you chill all the beer down till swap day? or do what i did with an overcarbed pilsner and uncap them all, let them volcano for 5 mins and then recap)

Bottled mine on Saturday and primed real low. 5g/L low. Prob too low in hindsight but i do love a low carbed pommy bitter so inflicting on all of you! 25 longies so will be able to test it a few days prior to see if it passes the test.

Just put the Munich Dunkel on tap, double decoction. Mmmmmmmmmmalty! I reckon that might have to be one we sample on the day.


----------



## muckey (24/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> ..........but i do love a low carbed pommy bitter so inflicting on all of you!



Oh good - cant wait till you and butters get together - I'll remember my ear plugs then


----------



## buttersd70 (24/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Bottled mine on Saturday and primed real low. 5g/L low. Prob too low in hindsight but i do love a low carbed pommy bitter so inflicting on all of you! 25 longies so will be able to test it a few days prior to see if it passes the test.



Just walked in from bottling mine....I decided to make it real fizzy, cos getting a good head out the bottle is a bugger....5.2g/L :lol: 
And for someone so obsessed with numbers, I can't believe I forgot to take myself off the list when working out how many longies I needed...Oh, well, it's an extra sampler, then.



Muckey said:


> Oh good - cant wait till you and butters get together - I'll remember my ear plugs then



Theres always one on every bus.....


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Bottled mine on Saturday and primed real low. 5g/L low. Prob too low in hindsight but i do love a low carbed pommy bitter so inflicting on all of you! 25 longies so will be able to test it a few days prior to see if it passes the test.



Dr S, I wouldn't call 5g/L low in carbonation. I have found it to be too high (for my tastes anyway)when using that amount for English beers in bottles. I have settled on 3.5g/L now.

C&B
TDA


----------



## braufrau (24/11/08)

I'm not coming now ... I'm too ashamed of my latest effort at AG .. no not really .. well yes that's true ... but I'm not coming because I have this "Ride Like Crazy" thing to train for and so I have to put in the kms that day. Does that sound pathetic? Yeah it does to me too.


----------



## buttersd70 (24/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Dr S, I wouldn't call 5g/L low in carbonation. I have found it to be too high (for my tastes anyway)when using that amount for English beers in bottles. I have settled on 3.5g/L now.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Yeah, but do you brew cool, or warm?....residual CO2 makes a big difference. Brew warm to push the esters, and you need more sugar to prime.  And serving temp plays a factor, as well. Higher temp means slightly higher carb level required, or it will all kick out too soon, before the head stabalises, and leave you with a weak head. I've found 2vol to be right, without a beer engine to force a stable head. I've gone to 2.1 for the swap beer, for this reason.


----------



## Frank (24/11/08)

braufrau said:


> I'm not coming now ... I'm too ashamed of my latest effort at AG .. no not really .. well yes that's true ... but I'm not coming because I have this "Ride Like Crazy" thing to train for and so I have to put in the kms that day. Does that sound pathetic? Yeah it does to me too.



I just had a look on google maps. 31.3km from Stirling to Mt Torrens, one way, 62.6km return. How many km's do you need? A few people may need a dink home, so you could be the official taxi bike. You will get plenty of km's in....


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Yeah, but do you brew cool, or warm?....residual CO2 makes a big difference. Brew warm to push the esters, and you need more sugar to prime.  And serving temp plays a factor, as well. Higher temp means slightly higher carb level required, or it will all kick out too soon, before the head stabalises, and leave you with a weak head. I've found 2vol to be right, without a beer engine to force a stable head. I've gone to 2.1 for the swap beer, for this reason.


That is taking the ferment temperature into account old cock!
But thanks for the lesson anyway  

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That is taking the ferment temperature into account old cock!
> But thanks for the lesson anyway
> 
> C&B
> TDA



All those hundreds of bottles you've primed must have been mere accidents TDA? Hand in your mash tun! h34r: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## buttersd70 (24/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That is taking the ferment temperature into account old cock!
> But thanks for the lesson anyway
> 
> C&B
> TDA



I never meant to imply that this is something you didn't know; I was sure that you did. I was just pointing out that as ferment and serving temp needs to be considered, one mans 5g is another mans 4.........


----------



## drsmurto (24/11/08)

Hmmm.

Seems i may have forgotten to enter the temp at which the bottles are being stored. 

Out of habit i filled in my keg fridge temp of 9C when the bottles are actually sitting in the spare room at 20C.

SO what i thought was a nice gentle carbonation is now going to be 2.0 volumes. 

Bugger.


----------



## Goofinder (24/11/08)

Ahh good. Looks like I'm not the only one with a pommy beer primed with 5g/L to hit about 2.0vol.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> BYB, don't tell me you got bombs  ......is it salvageable at all?




Nup know just a feeling when I bottled it. I may decant and try to referment out. Dunno. Its wierd isnt it, when I was kit brewing I wouldnt have even thought about decanting but know that I AG........ *MY PRECIOUS*


BYB


----------



## Goofinder (24/11/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Dunno. Its wierd isnt it, when I was kit brewing I wouldnt have even thought about decanting but know that I AG........ *MY PRECIOUS*


You know what you have to do - there's 22 other brewers relying on you. Do whatever it takes to get that beer to the swap!

Unless it's completely buggered, of course.


----------



## drsmurto (27/11/08)

Unfortunately Rhenton has had to drop out as well so we are now down to 21 swappers, meaning we each only need 20 bottles. 

I bottled 25 so will have the extras there for tasting on the day, particularly for those not in the swap. 

If you could all bring along your extras it would allow the hangers on to taste our finely crafted wares. :chug: 

15 days to go......


----------



## drsmurto (28/11/08)

A bit premature of me but we are back up to 22 swappers.

Paul Steele is still in, i was far to quick to take him off the list. Apparently some people dont live on AHB! :lol:


----------



## GMK (28/11/08)

Hi All,

I have an Idea - since we are down to 22 swappers I propose the following.

We all bring at least 1 extra bottle to make up a spare case.
pick a time say 3.00pm or 1500hrs for military, defence, dsto etc personnel.
Those attending that are not AGers make themselves known- show of hands.
The spare case gets divided between them and shared out.

This way they get to take some great AG Beer home with them for Xmas.

Note; I do not want to be balmed for when they sucumb to "the power of the AG Side...for powerful it is....but remember....with great power comes greater responsibility..."


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/11/08)

GMK said:


> This way they get to take some great AG Beer home with them for Xmas.
> 
> Note; I do not want to be balmed for when they sucumb to "the power of the AG Side...for powerful it is....but remember....with great power comes greater responsibility..."




Thats why some of us are very responsible fulltime all the time AGer's and some of us, well  

BYB


----------



## Murcluf (28/11/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Thats why some of us are very responsible fulltime all the time AGer's and some of us, well
> 
> BYB



Come on Andy you know it's better to encourage the one's who have backsliden, back to the evil ways of K&K. You know if you give them too much stick they'll give up brewing all together. Only to be found hanging drive thru's and discount liquor stores buying XXXX and VB and muttering how good it is. Lover the sinner not the sin, he'll come back to his senses soon enough, as long as we encouraging him and perhap we should start a support group for him and take turn at going over his place on weekends and make sure the only brewing he's does at least has some grain in it of some description.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/11/08)

Murcluf said:


> as long as we encouraging him and perhap we should start a support group for him and take turn at going over his place on weekends and make sure the only brewing he's does at least has some grain in it of some description.





Yep point taken. 

We may also have to start an AG vigil around the clock. Sort a roster out and sit out front his place. We could shout something like "youre not worthy" :lol: Hopefully we can get him up to speed before the next National Comp in Canberra  

BYB


----------



## domonsura (28/11/08)

That's a Monty Pythn moment if ever I heard of one :lol:


----------



## ~MikE (2/12/08)

i cracked on of mine last night to make sure i didn't have to brew something else last minute, but it's not a bad drop at all. very very easy drinking, but a smidgeon undercarbed. might still have some way to go but i'm guessing i have stuffed my bulk priming calculations (doesn't taste sweet or anything)...


----------



## Adamt (2/12/08)

Just tasting my Altbier as we speak. The yeastiness is throwing me a bit but it seems to be a goodun!

I shall be bottling this from the keg to give it some extra CC'ing time and to have it ready to drink.


----------



## KHB (2/12/08)

Having trouble keeping up with how many bottles we need, how many we at now?? Finally got the ok from work to have the day off so i will be there.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (2/12/08)

KHB said:


> Having trouble keeping up with how many bottles we need, how many we at now?? Finally got the ok from work to have the day off so i will be there.




Unless of course the oven breaks down again :huh: 

BYB


----------



## Adamt (2/12/08)

KHB said:


> Having trouble keeping up with how many bottles we need, how many we at now?? Finally got the ok from work to have the day off so i will be there.



I hope you're in better form this time around! 

Maybe bring a smaller glass


----------



## KHB (2/12/08)

haha


----------



## SteveSA (2/12/08)

Does anyone attending the swap live in or near the western suburbs?

I'm unable to attend due to cricket and BYB will have some hops he is trying to get to me.

Is there anyone willing to take them from him so I can pick them up locally?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Adamt (2/12/08)

I'm in Western suburbs, near Footy Park, and can pick them up for you if you like.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (2/12/08)

Adamt said:


> I'm in Western suburbs, near Footy Park, and can pick them up for you if you like.




Bingo! Thanks Adam. They will be sealed so know taxing  


BYB


----------



## SteveSA (2/12/08)

Adamt said:


> I'm in Western suburbs, near Footy Park, and can pick them up for you if you like.


Thanks Adam. I'll be in touch closer to next weekend to arrange picking them up. :icon_cheers: 

Steve


----------



## buttersd70 (2/12/08)

GMK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an Idea - since we are down to 22 swappers I propose the following.
> 
> ...



I'm down for this....but Boston also sugested a 'door prize' earlier in the thread....I have 23 longies, so my my calcs, that means I have 21 for the swap, 1 for the door prize (if it's done) and one for GMK's idea.....but my maths mojo has seriously left me the last fortnight ..... :lol: 

Are we going ahead with the doorprize idea, GMK's giveaway idea, or both? Either one is beneficial to non AGers. Thoughts?


----------



## Goofinder (2/12/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Are we going ahead with the doorprize idea, GMK's giveaway idea, or both? Either one is beneficial to non AGers. Thoughts?


I'll be bringing 24 bottles along since that fits nicely into the two boxes I've got. I'm happy to donate the spares for whatever is decided.


----------



## drsmurto (2/12/08)

Are there any kit brewers (other than Kenny :lol: ) turning up?

Show of hands?

I am happy to add 1 to a door prize and 1 for any non swappers to taste on the day.


----------



## buttersd70 (2/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Are there any kit brewers (other than Kenny :lol: ) turning up?



I know that Muckeys done his dash - he doesn't qualify anymore...he's well and truly converted. :lol:


----------



## domonsura (2/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Are there any kit brewers (other than Kenny :lol: ) turning up?



That's alright, we only need one kit brewer for the 'procedure' h34r: :lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (2/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Are there any kit brewers (other than Kenny :lol: ) turning up?




  :lol: 

BYB


----------



## GMK (2/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Are there any kit brewers (other than Kenny :lol: ) turning up?
> 
> Show of hands?
> 
> I am happy to add 1 to a door prize and 1 for any non swappers to taste on the day.




Very funny guys. :icon_offtopic: 

I get BEST AG Beer at SABSOSA last year. Finish 1 point off Best Mash at this years SABSOSA and you guys are giving me Grief...

And my K&B does have some Grain in it...

However, as I still K&B when I don't have time to AG - i can't be an AMB member either..............


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (2/12/08)

GMK said:


> Very funny guys. :icon_offtopic:




Not happy Jan, not happy :icon_offtopic: 


BYB


----------



## Frank (2/12/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Are we going ahead with the doorprize idea, GMK's giveaway idea, or both? Either one is beneficial to non AGers. Thoughts?


I am not too fussed which way we go, I have enough for both.


Goofinder said:


> I'll be bringing 24 bottles along since that fits nicely into the two boxes I've got. I'm happy to donate the spares for whatever is decided.


I have 24 put away plus a couple of tasters and a NT stubbie full.
From the Wiki we are down to 21 swappers, so 20 bottles required to swap.


----------



## Jazman (2/12/08)

looks like im out of time my beer for the swap is rancid and infected time to retire the fermenter havent had an infection in years so i dint i hav the time to get this one going maybe i have a good one in july swap


----------



## drsmurto (3/12/08)

Another one bites the dust......

I vote we still bring along the 24 beers that were needed for the additional numbers so people can taste the beers on the day as well as making up a box for either a door prize or something for those who are attending but aren't swapping.

It doesn't look like any kit brewers will be there so Wayne, no need to bring the torture initiation equipment and no need to save any beer to send them home with (Kenny, you dont count even if you do make kit beer more often than some would like)


----------



## Adamt (3/12/08)

I thought the "initiation" was a kit can and no lube? h34r:

My beer is now tasting pretty good so I'm definitely in!


----------



## GMK (3/12/08)

Adamt said:


> I thought the "initiation" was a kit can and no lube? h34r:
> 
> My beer is now tasting pretty good so I'm definitely in!




Now taht would make a great MONTY PYTHON Skit... :icon_cheers: 

Not sure where the bottle opener goes.

h34r:


----------



## GMK (3/12/08)

If we are down to 20 swappers - I will bring 21 bottles - 2 spare... one for tasting and then we have one case of 19/20 to divvy up between the non swappers as a Xmas pressie.

Are we doing any tasting notes...

Personally - i dont like tasting notes being published on AHB...creates and makes it a bit like a competition/judging event instead of just good brewers swapping good beers with fellow brewers to enjoy the the taste and range of everyones efforts.

But it is up to you guys....


----------



## drsmurto (4/12/08)

I was a tad abrupt with my opinions at the last one so will only pass on my comments via PM. 

they will still be as brutally honest as thats the sort of feedback i am after.

I am not a beer judge tho so you wont get a BJCP sheet back!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (4/12/08)

GMK said:


> Personally - i dont like tasting notes being published on AHB...creates and makes it a bit like a competition/judging event instead of just good brewers swapping good beers with fellow brewers to enjoy the the taste and range of everyones efforts.
> 
> But it is up to you guys....




Personally if the beer tatses like :icon_vomit: I want to know, via the forum flushes out those who can be over critical. I know mine will taste like........ thats why its not being swapped. Feedback via the forum is helpfull for others who have tried the same beer. Comparing everyones taste so to speak. Nothing wrong with a judging event IMHO. Good or bad brewing. But I will go with the status quo.



BYB


----------



## domonsura (4/12/08)

I'm all for public opinions, good and bad, like it or lump it - PM is all too cloak and dagger as far as I'm concerned.

It's all about the wording. And then the perception or interpretation of the wording :lol: And the fact that we can all learn from the fact that everyone has a different palate, and will 'get' different things from a beer.

Lets not start censoring each other, instead lets be comfortable sharing with each other in the knowledge that any criticism is meant to be constructive not hurtful/spiteful, and an opinion is just an opinion....after all.....*you like the beer you are presenting, yes?*

If I wasn't happy with the beer...... you guys would never get to see it


----------



## ~MikE (4/12/08)

this will be my first decoction, and one of only a few lagers/pilsners i've brewed, so i'm after honest feedback as i'd find it particularly useful.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (4/12/08)

~MikE said:


> this will be my first decoction, and one of only a few lagers/pilsners i've brewed, so i'm after honest feedback as i'd find it particularly useful.




Finally read up on what decoction in Palmers "How To Brew" Seems like a bit of a head f**K. So yeah I to would want some reliable and honest feedback.

On another note I have been carefully releasing the pressure from my beer that "was" going to be in the case swap. This morning I opened a bottle that I had been chilling and all seems fine. That was one bottle though.Will bring others along just for tasting.

BYB


----------



## GMK (4/12/08)

Well - as this is my 1st AG wit and 1st AG Apricot Wit ....

Guess I should try one this weekend to see if it is good enough to go in the swap 

Hope it is - I have brewed my 1st AG Anchor Steam Beer clone that is due out of primary this weekend as back up - but I don't have any more long necks.


----------



## Murcluf (4/12/08)

Re: making comment on other peoples beers I'm taking this stance, if I have nothing positive to say I won't say anything at all. I'm of the mind that we should be encouraging each other to make better not knee capping each other at the throat. If you have a critisism of someone elses beer make it constructive ie. "I think your fermentation temp may have high as I'm getting alot of sulphur in the aroma" rather then going "your beer taste like crap" which I have seen in some swap tasting posts. 

I'm very open to getting constuctive critisism on my beer it helps me make a better beer. 

Want to give the Home Brew Guru a run for is money one day


----------



## Frank (4/12/08)

Murcluf said:


> Re: making comment on other peoples beers I'm taking this stance, if I have nothing positive to say I won't say anything at all. I'm of the mind that we should be encouraging each other to make better not knee capping each other at the throat. If you have a critisism of someone elses beer make it constructive ie. "I think your fermentation temp may have high as I'm getting alot of sulphur in the aroma" rather then going "your beer taste like crap" which I have seen in some swap tasting posts.
> I'm very open to getting constuctive critisism on my beer it helps me make a better beer.
> Want to give the Home Brew Guru a run for is money one day


I agree with this thought process.
This is my first case swap, and I am a little disappointed that it is not a shit fight for the first 24 brewers calling a place. I would not want anyone to be too affraid of putting a beer forward because they may get an absulte flogging. But as Wayne stated earlier if you are happy with the taste of your beer and put it forward, you should be ready for the praise or constructive critisism. A peer tasting like these are good to ensure the old Cellar Palate does not start to dominate your brewing process. As we all know, your mates will tell you that your most shite beer you made is fantastic, just because you made it. I am more than happy for someone with more brewing experience and a fine tuned palate to give me a few pointers.  And I am sure DrS needs a bit more competition for a gong at the next local beer show.


----------



## Murcluf (5/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> On another note I have been carefully releasing the pressure from my beer that "was" going to be in the case swap. This morning I opened a bottle that I had been chilling and all seems fine. That was one bottle though.Will bring others along just for tasting.
> 
> BYB



So you are in or out of the swap then mate, because I was hanging for your prize winning Inspector Pockets ESB


----------



## Rustyc30 (6/12/08)

Hi Guys 

Just finished bottling my swap beers from the keg and end only getting 18.5 and not 19 so I have bottle a ESB that I had kegged up and some one will just get that instead. Guess that I maybe had one to many samples as it was CCing. 

Cheers

Rusty


----------



## buttersd70 (6/12/08)

Rustyc said:


> ... so I have bottle a ESB that I had kegged up and some one will just get that instead.



You say that like it's a bad thing.  I'll volunteer to jump on the grenade and drink an ESB if I must. Damn, another English beer..... :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (6/12/08)

What Rusty failed to mention is that his Smoker is now sitting in my shed along with some charcoal and mesquite. This beast will be good for a quite a few kgs of meat at a time. I'm drooling just thinking about it and wondering whether i should take the scientific approach and do a test run before Saturday...... :lol: 

I will be visiting the butcher to find a suitable piece(s) of meat to do the beast justice!

Supping on a bottle of my case swap beer. A little too carbed for a trad pommy bitter but its clear and tasting good. Hope it goes down well with everyone else.

Also dry hopped the golden ale last night in prep for the swap day.

WIll have that, a Munich Dunkel and a Dusseldorf Alt on tap.

Started the process that is mowing the lawn. Got the front done, will do a section each night before you lot get here. Dont want to give the brown snakes any more hiding spots......


----------



## homekegger1 (6/12/08)

If you need me to grab a good piece of meat let me know. I may be able to get some good pork of my uncle(Pork butcher) but I will need to ask and may have to pay in beer. - NO PROMISES

Cheers

HK


----------



## Rustyc30 (6/12/08)

Bit of pork goes very well on the smoker just have to keep in mind that with a roast on the smoker you cook it at between 110-125 deg so if its a big one it can take a while. There is all so a butcher on O.G road that will do 5kg of Baby back ribs for $20 It's just a little wholesale place with a tiny shop front and you have to have an idea of what you want but always good value (5kg of ribs is about 10-12 racks) 

Drsmurto i would be disappointed if it didn't get a whirl before the day hope that it gets some good use on the day and over Christmas. Even if you just do some snags on it as a dry run. Forgot to tell you if you get any big peices of charcoal(over fist size) break them up a bit just makes getting a constant temp easier

Butters now the pressure is on don't know if it's will stand up to a true ESB lover you'll have to give me some feed back if you do get it, I've only done a few ESB's so be gentle


----------



## domonsura (6/12/08)

Well....when it comes to the BBQ's that will be there..............I've been messing around with a little project....goes nicely with beer as far as I'm concerned....

I like to call it 'THE PIG', because it's an ugly bastard, but my god it does an amazing job of food (well so far anyway). It's a charcoal BBQ that's sort of based around a number of different ovens I've seen while working as a chef.
Just a bit of fun really, I love charcoal cooking but it took too long and cost too much charcoal for me so I had to make something that was quicker to be useable and used less fuel. Those who know me may also recognise one of my past projects.....

Still experimenting with it, but so far it manages about 180 -200 deg C and can be adjusted down to about 85 deg C by trimming the airflow for longer cooking times. Uses roughly a cup of charcoal per hour of cooking, easy to light (has a small well for metho attached to the bottom of the burner tubes to be used to light the charcoal), I've had some good results with almost everything I've tried....even overnight roast eggs are alright unsure.gif (I had to try it, I had bacon slow cooking overnight ready for the morning)

Here's some 'in use' shots...





The 100mm 'can' that holds the charcoal.








Balsamic injected & garlic plugged rump & rosemary rubbed garlic plugged rump.




Breakfast, set down to 85 degrees for overnight. Totally forgot to take an after shot though 

The plan ins to be able to use it as a fish smoker too.

I'll be bringing this up to the case swap, it can run all day and we can keep dropping skewers of marinated chicken in there as required 

Rusty - we scored some of those ribs the other week, I'll be dropping a pile of them into some Honey & Hoi sin marinade to go into the new BBQ in a couple of days....happy times


----------



## KHB (7/12/08)

Food is looking like a step up this time from roaring forties pizzas!!


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/12/08)

This swap I'll be bottling from the keg, so it *might* be a little undercarbed, since I haven't done it before (a little experimenting with my setup going on right now)- it will also mean that you will be able to open it straight away.


----------



## drsmurto (8/12/08)

Damn all that food looks good Wayne. :icon_drool2: 

Nice to have a few chefs and/or ex-chefs along. Looks like being a bit gourmet, love it!

Just a reminder that if you do want my address you need to PM me. If you can find Mt Torrens you will easily be able to find my place, i live on 1 of a handful of streets in the town and i will put signs out to let you know where it is. My neighbours have been warned altho one did say we cant possibly make more noise than their teenage kids i take as a challenge......

So with 2 smokers and a bbq it looks like being an all day grazing affair. Perfect! just make sure you bring along meat that is suited to this style of cooking. No Rusty, i wont be putting snags on the smoker but maybe a few thick chops or other cuts of meat that still has the bone in.

Craig (and everyone) - any large chunks of meat (preferably on the bone) will be well received. I plan on grabbing a leg of lamb for eating by late arvo and some snags for early eating. As long as everyone brings along enough for themselves we will be sorted.

Show of hands please for all the salad makers? My partner and i will be out on Friday night for a work xmas do so wont be able to be doing any prep work the night before. Any help with salad would be greatly appreciated. I will make some of my vampire repelling tsatsiki and a big bowl of hummus for nibbles. 

Hopefully everyone has bedding organised. If a tent is needed i can provide one but wont put it up unless someone actually plans on sleeping in it. 

And lastly, people bringing kegs - could you please bring a picnic tap or equiv. A few extras would be handy. First person here gets to have it on tap along with 2 of mine. I will be able to keep several kegs cool during the day.


----------



## Goofinder (8/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Show of hands please for all the salad makers? My partner and i will be out on Friday night for a work xmas do so wont be able to be doing any prep work the night before. Any help with salad would be greatly appreciated. I will make some of my vampire repelling tsatsiki and a big bowl of hummus for nibbles.


I'll bring a salad of some sort, whatever the resident cook feels like making. I think she's planning on doing a batch of baklava as well. Will also grab the requisite dead animals to bring along too.

Had a bottle of my swap beer the other night and it's good to go. I reckon it tastes alright, but I'm no expert so hopefully it goes down ok.


----------



## Murcluf (8/12/08)

I'll bring a couple of salads most likely a coleslaw and potato salad


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (8/12/08)

Murcluf said:


> I'll bring a couple of salads most likely a coleslaw and potato salad



Is'nt that original  I am sure I could have thought of a more gourmet title. Mine will be some type of chinese salad.

BYB


----------



## Adamt (8/12/08)

I've really got no excuses to not bring anything - I'm on uni holidays and aren't working.

I think I might bring some "jerky", not the smoked kind but the dried kind.

I'll also probably bring my (2/3 full) keg of Flying Spaghetti Monster Tribute Ale, which is a portery stout kinda thing. It's yumbo, and it seems the weather will be pretty coolish so it should go down a treat. Forecast at the moment for Adelaide is 19 with a few showers.


----------



## buttersd70 (9/12/08)

I'll bring a salad of some sort, don't know exactly what. 

Sods law has come into play....I had a run of so many batches of beer coming out exactly as they were meant to, that I was overdue for a fail....and sods law states that it had to be the one and only beer that really matters...the swap beer. :angry: 

At the moment, I'm waiting for a standard bitter to drop bright in the keg. A couple more days, and it should be good to go (tastes fine, but nothing particularly special or inspiring).... so I will retaste the swap beer later in the week, and if needs be, bottle from the keg, and use that instead. It will be far from my best, but should be OK for what it is. (muckey tasted a sample of the one I'm not happy with, and reckons that I'm just being too picky.)


----------



## drsmurto (9/12/08)

Adamt said:


> I've really got no excuses to not bring anything - I'm on uni holidays and aren't working.
> 
> I think I might bring some "jerky", not the smoked kind but the dried kind.
> 
> I'll also probably bring my (2/3 full) keg of Flying Spaghetti Monster Tribute Ale, which is a portery stout kinda thing. It's yumbo, and it seems the weather will be pretty coolish so it should go down a treat. Forecast at the moment for Adelaide is 19 with a few showers.



19 down in the plains mate, brass monkey weather up in the hills. :lol: It was fecken freezing up here last night, almost lit the fire so you will need either a jumper of sorts and/or a bloody well insulated beer blanket! Altho with the various charcoal bbqs cranking we should be ok!

Stout/porter will actually work very well IMO and i am actually very curious to see what spaghetti in a beer does. 

Butters - i bet you are being way too harsh, my beer is far from my best Landlord to my tastes and i was tempted to do the same and hold it back and bottle the Dunkel from the keg but bugger it. Its still a good beer, its just not my best IMO. We can crack a few bottles of both on the day and see. 

Good to see the salads coming. My partner will make her mozarella, tomato and pasta salad. :icon_drool2: and prob a simple tossed salad.

Now i just need to make some fancy labels  or dust of the masking tape...... Decisions.


----------



## youngy (9/12/08)

Just finished cleaning the bottles on Sunday, now I remembered why I purchased kegs.....

The beer that I will be bottling is a house lager I was experimenting with. The swap beer did not make it (sav lager) due to the lager fridge dying, thus turning my fermentation fridge into lagering fridge. Also I went to transfer it from the cube to the fermenter I walked away for a little while to come back to 7L of unfermented beer on the ground, at least 16L of fermenting beer is better than 0L.

The House Lager is keg carbonated and will be transfered this week, so it should be drunk soon.

So we only need 19 Long necks in the end? (hopefully my mates did not drink to much/any out of this keg)

Also I am trying to make the swap, but I have 2 kids (26 months and 3 months). So it depends if the wife is willing to drop me off and pick me up.

Youngy


----------



## Frank (9/12/08)

I will pick up some loaves of crusty bread from the Markets Saturday morning before heading up the hill, instead of a salad.


----------



## drsmurto (9/12/08)

Boston said:


> I will pick up some loaves of crusty bread from the Markets Saturday morning before heading up the hill, instead of a salad.



Good thinking!


----------



## Rudy (9/12/08)

Made my labels now, just have to attach them. I have 23 glass long necks of a Summer Mild I came up with. Domonsura it has 4% brown malt so it is a dark beer, I hope you don't mind  I'll also bring some APA on the day.

Still deciding what meat and salad to bring, with everyone out gourmet-ing each other my usual efforts won't cut it! I'm open to suggestions if you guys can think of something to smoke (food wise!) or grill that is not already on the menu. I live near Regency Tafe so I'm close to the Fish Factory, and Standom.

I have a Soda Stream canister I could bring, complete with adaptor if anyone needs some gas to dispense with? I don't own a regulator or tap etc, I still bottle condition my brews. Let me know and I'll swap my empty cylinder for a fresh fill and bring it along. Btw just saw Big W have deck chairs on sale, 2 for $16 from memory if anyone needs some last minute seating.

Rudy.


----------



## KHB (9/12/08)

Ill be bringing a couple of freshly killed barossa valley rabbits to wrap in alfoil and throw in the smokers(im thinking with some thyme, salt and pepper, and a drizzle of someones finest ale to help braise it along nicely), some snags and a asian vermicilli noodle salad.


----------



## buttersd70 (9/12/08)

Boston said:


> I will pick up some loaves of crusty bread from the Markets Saturday morning before heading up the hill, instead of a salad.



what a champion suggestion....nothing like fresh crusty bread to break up a drinking session.  

KHB, I hope theres no lead left in those rabbits.....when I was in the army, we got "fresh chicken" one night, and I cracked a tooth on some shot. :lol:


----------



## KHB (9/12/08)

buttersd70 said:


> KHB, I hope theres no lead left in those rabbits.....when I was in the army, we got "fresh chicken" one night, and I cracked a tooth on some shot. :lol:





Nope they are lead free rabbits


----------



## GMK (9/12/08)

Can we find out the number of people bottling from the keg - and can they label there beer as such.

Personally - i don't like bottling from the keg - prefer bottle and prime normally so that it lasts longer in the bottle.
Might be better to sort this out and make it known prior to the next case swap.

I save mine for just after new years and take the case down to Moanna Caravan Park where we holiday - makes nice tasty drinking with great variety.


----------



## homekegger1 (9/12/08)

Seems I am a bit late on organizing the pig. But I will bring a tonne of bar snacks. Nuts and bolts, homemade jerky that kind of thing. Hope this is ok.

Cheers

HK


----------



## KHB (9/12/08)

GMK said:


> Can we find out the number of people bottling from the keg - and can they label there beer as such.
> 
> Personally - i don't like bottling from the keg - prefer bottle and prime normally so that it lasts longer in the bottle.
> Might be better to sort this out and make it known prior to the next case swap.
> ...





The ones bottled from the keg will last till after new years easily i didnt drink smurtos till a month after the swap and it was fine


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (9/12/08)

KHB said:


> The ones bottled from the keg will last till after new years easily i didnt drink smurtos till a month after the swap and it was fine





Bloody kit brewers there is no pleasing them, or is there  

On another note, I am still bringing the beer pump but was wondering whether anyone else anticipted bring a keg. (stupid question) If that is the case and yours is not currently carbed can you PM me. I have a keg of ESB that is tasting looovely but the only problem is that I should have carbed it a lower rate. Undercarbing I have found is the answer to pulling a beer through my engine with out to much foaming or loss of beer. I know I could do the shake and release method but since it has been sitting cold for over two weeks it is currently nice and clear. Shaking it is something I don't want to do.

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (9/12/08)

KHB said:


> Ill be bringing a couple of freshly killed barossa valley rabbits to wrap in alfoil and throw in the smokers(im thinking with some thyme, salt and pepper, and a drizzle of someones finest ale to help braise it along nicely), some snags and a asian vermicilli noodle salad.



Yummo. Had roast rabbit last Tuesday night with partners olds. Very tasty. Slow cooked and smoked sounds sensational! We slow cooked several on a shooting trip in september on the camp fire. A longie of my stout and 5 hours on a fire.. tasty as.

Craig - snacks are very welcome - something to scoop up the pile of dip (hummus, tzatsiki) i am making would be good.

As KHB said, beers bottled form the keg will happily hold their carbonation. Assuming you can seal the bottle the carb has nowehere to go! It will be slighlty less than it is on tap. I have bottles i tapped form the keg months ago. Still carbed up.

Rudy - snapper is sensational slow cooked on a smoker. A bunch of mates are going on the yearly charter fishing trip this Saturday (yes, i gave that up for you lot) and last year we had snapper 'wings' cooked on a smoker. Delish! Otherwise, any whole meaty fish altho no pressure as fish is bloody pricey at this time of the year - $100/kg for crays. WTF??

Dont worry about the soda stream. There will be at least 2 CO2 bottles here on the day.

Deck chairs are a must - it will be a long day. Just dont get caught nodding off, you'll never live it down!

I have several plastic west end cups for the less coordinated. ie. me.

4 more sleeps!


----------



## domonsura (9/12/08)

GMK said:


> Can we find out the number of people bottling from the keg - and can they label there beer as such.
> _Nope _
> 
> Personally - i don't like bottling from the keg - prefer bottle and prime normally so that it lasts longer in the bottle.
> Might be better to sort this out and make it known prior to the next case swap.



_Why oh why could that be? Commercial breweries all over the world bottle from the keg or it's equivalent. Those that bottle condition are in the minority as far as I can tell. 

I've bottled every single one of my swap beers from the keg and I'm not aware of a single one of them emptying itself on someone's bench before it could make it into the glass............... :lol:_

Sorry Ken, I couldn't resist that one  No spitting in the bottle you give to me this time <_< 

I for one am anticipating this - yes I lead a sad uni-faceted existence - but I look forward to this thing. You're such a different bunch of blokes, when you all get put in the same room - good beer things happen. We should have more of these swaps. 

Beer. Food. Friends. Great lives have been made of less. (I liked that one so much I put it in my sig....! )


Fresh Crusty bread is a damn good idea
With all these BBQ's I will bring a fire extinguisher
I plan on combating the cold by sleeping beside my BBQ
For the record - my actions are unpredictable when I am drunk and someones wakes me up whilst writing on my face
I plan on having a hangover, and therefore am in control of my own actions and destiny
I really hope you all like chicken  (Takes 10 kilos of chicken out of the freezer to start defrosting ....)


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/12/08)

OK, bottled the beer today. First time bottling a full batch from the keg, and while the singles I have bottled have been fine, am currently concerned it may be undercarbed.


----------



## homekegger1 (10/12/08)

Have just tried my swap beer with KHB currently a little undercarbed. Two choices, 1st- Put it in with a best after date, or 2nd choice- just turn up for the fun of it. As far as taste goes KHB thinks it is to style but hopefully with a bit more carbonation it will wake up a bit more. So KHB thinks it should be put in with a best after date, what do you boys think???


Cheers 

HK


----------



## KHB (10/12/08)

I agree with KHB  Clever sounding bloke that one :lol: Note to self no more posts after sharing a bottle of deus to wet the babys head :icon_drool2:


----------



## Frank (10/12/08)

I still have a few POR hops rhizomes in pots. Anyone attending interested in one?


----------



## drsmurto (10/12/08)

Craig - please please put your white shields beer in. Am happy to wait but to be honest, am happy to drink a low carbed beer!

mmmmmmm chicken. Drunken chilli sauce?

P&C - carb will drop slightly from the keg carb levels but once capped it will hold carbonation. For the record, if i think ahead i up the gas pressure by around 20% 2 days prior to bottling to compensate for this loss. 

In saying that, and you will discover this on Saturday, i prefer my beer lower carbed than most. Yet another reason i am happy to call my golden ale an english bitter......


----------



## homekegger1 (10/12/08)

Boston,

Got KHB here and he would love it if you could bring a POR rhizome for him.

Cheers

HK


----------



## buttersd70 (10/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> On another note, I am still bringing the beer pump but was wondering whether anyone else anticipted bring a keg. (stupid question) If that is the case and yours is not currently carbed can you PM me. I have a keg of ESB that is tasting looovely but the only problem is that I should have carbed it a lower rate. Undercarbing I have found is the answer to pulling a beer through my engine with out to much foaming or loss of beer. I know I could do the shake and release method but since it has been sitting cold for over two weeks it is currently nice and clear. Shaking it is something I don't want to do.
> 
> BYB


Haven't carbed mine yet....standard bitter with 1469, it's still in the cube.  



DrSmurto said:


> Craig - please please put your white shields beer in. Am happy to wait but to be honest, am happy to drink a low carbed beer!
> 
> P&C - carb will drop slightly from the keg carb levels but once capped it will hold carbonation. For the record, if i think ahead i up the gas pressure by around 20% 2 days prior to bottling to compensate for this loss.



Craig, I agree with Mark..I aslo prefer lower carb.

With bottling, If I'm doing a significant amount off the keg, I deliberately over carb it (compared to what it should be). 20% ish is about the same as what I do...~60KPa instead of my usual 50. Seems to work. If its just a bottle here or there, I don't bother.


----------



## drsmurto (10/12/08)

Partner and i have just sat down to write a shopping list for the swap and realised that breakfast has been largely ignored.

Kenny was going to bring some Barossa bacon but isnt staying now.

I figure we need a few kg of bacon.

I have the eggs sorted.

Yet another reminder on chairs. I finally finished mowing the lawn (you will find out on Saturday why its such a chore) so plenty of place to sit but very low on chairs. There is a nice spot under the willows on the other side of the creek but its a hike back to the bar...... I mowed that too just in case we want to congregate there.

I will be firing up RustyC's smoker first thing in the morning so that at least something is ready by lunch time. I have a regular 4 burner bbq for those who bring along snags etc that want them cooked that way. Both RustyCs and Domonsuras bbqs cook at around 120C so arent really designed for quick cooking!

So as long as people rock up with food and beer it looks like its almost game on.

Anything else we have missed?

If people are still bringing extra case swap beers along we will puyt them aside for the non swappers to sample/take home. I have 5 extra at this stage.

The swapping will be done the minute all the beers are here so please, get here as early as you can. 'Gates' open at 12 officially but if you want to rock up early, i will be cooking before then.


----------



## Frank (10/12/08)

I am thinking I might grab a hunk of pork neck from my favourite Asian Grocer, it comes up a treat in my standard hooded BBQ on the rotisserie, so keen to give it a go on a smoker. I will knock up some Rosemary Potatoes, as well as bringing crusty bread.


----------



## KHB (10/12/08)

Hey Boston is it cool to grab a POR rhizome from you??

KHB


----------



## Frank (10/12/08)

KHB said:


> Hey Boston is it cool to grab a POR rhizome from you??
> KHB



No problem. I will bring a couple down.


----------



## KHB (10/12/08)

Cheers Appreciate it!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Anything else we have missed?



Pink appendage  

BYB


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/12/08)

It's really yours, isn't it?


----------



## KHB (10/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Pink appendage
> 
> BYB





Wasnt that banned???


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/12/08)

KHB said:


> Wasnt that banned???




As yet I have not found a detailed code of conduct for case swapping. The Queensland lot have their baaaah sheep / ram  There is nothing like being original

BYB


----------



## KHB (10/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> As yet I have not found a detailed code of conduct for case swapping. The Queensland lot have their baaaah sheep / ram  There is nothing like being original
> 
> BYB



Smurto should of added it to his code of conduct on the wiki


----------



## GMK (10/12/08)

Guys - will bring along at least a kilo of Lyndoch local butcher double smoked bacon - so taht when you eventually wake up in the morning - and get the cooked breakfast - it will be memorable.

Is this cool with all.


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/12/08)

It would be AWESOME.


----------



## ~MikE (10/12/08)

Boston said:


> I still have a few POR hops rhizomes in pots. Anyone attending interested in one?



definitely interested  - you want a few yeast slants or 50ml propagator cultures? (if you want cultures it'll have to be the strains i have on plates, from memory, 1056, 1098, 2042, 2124, 1007, 3068, 1768)

that reminds me, for those interested i'll be doing a short "easy-slanting" demonstration on the day. unfortunately i wont be getting there till about 4-4:30 so it'll prob be as soon as i get there (hopefully people will still be reasonably sober at that stage) 

- if it's a hit i'll follow up on the forums with my malt 'n' dextrose media recipe and a how-to for making blank slants etc...


----------



## Frank (11/12/08)

~MikE said:


> definitely interested  - you want a few yeast slants or 50ml propagator cultures? (if you want cultures it'll have to be the strains i have on plates, from memory, 1056, 1098, 2042, 2124, 1007, 3068, 1768)
> that reminds me, for those interested i'll be doing a short "easy-slanting" demonstration on the day. unfortunately i wont be getting there till about 4-4:30 so it'll prob be as soon as i get there (hopefully people will still be reasonably sober at that stage)
> - if it's a hit i'll follow up on the forums with my malt 'n' dextrose media recipe and a how-to for making blank slants etc...


Will do Mike. I am keen to get my hands on some 3068 and 1768. 
Cheers


----------



## bigholty (11/12/08)

Finally tried one of my swap beers last night and I'm quite happy with it. Carbonation is a little high, but tolerable (apologies to all you flat beer lovers   ). We'll be heading straight up there after I collect wifey from the airport about 1pm. Planning to bring some fondant potatoes and some meat for grillin'. I find it hard to go past the ol' lamb loin chop for grazing on.
Swap beer - check.
Extra beers - check.
Receptacle for beer - check.
Chairs, food, missus - check.
Novelty beer-themed sunglasses - check. B) 

I'll be very interested to see the slanting demo too MikE, good one!

Seeyas there........


----------



## drsmurto (11/12/08)

If the weather was half decent i would break out one of my collection of tropical shirts.....

For some reason i am not allowed to leave the house in one! :lol: 

Pink appendage has been banned, if you go back thru my posts in this thread you will see i did that quite a while ago.


----------



## ~MikE (11/12/08)

Boston said:


> Will do Mike. I am keen to get my hands on some 3068 and 1768.
> Cheers



done, thanks heaps


----------



## homekegger1 (11/12/08)

Guys, 

Got a mate that is an occasional brewer (K&K) and has stated he might be interested in coming up for the swap to see what all the fuss is about. 

Any objections??? He will have female "Friend" in tow and possibly 2 kids. Not to sure on that. 

I told him I would ask first.

Cheers

HK


----------



## domonsura (11/12/08)

:lol:...Smurto and I are starting early while we get the BBQ's happening.....by the time you get there HK, you'll be lucky if we recognise any of you.......:lol:

oooooooooooooo.....only 2 sleeps to go


----------



## muckey (11/12/08)

domonsura said:


> :lol: ...Smurto and I are starting early while we get the BBQ's happening.....by the time you get there HK, you'll be lucky if we recognise any of you....... :lol:
> 
> oooooooooooooo.....only 2 sleeps to go



at least you'll be easy to recognize - you'll be the 1 with your hands super glued to your butt :lol:

edit: btw I know someone is bringing bread but I got some sliced bread to toast for brekky - just in case


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (12/12/08)

GMK said:


> Is this cool with all.




Is the Pope a catholic, does a home brewer brew beer  

BYB


----------



## buttersd70 (12/12/08)

Muckey said:


> at least you'll be easy to recognize - you'll be the 1 with your hands super glued to your butt :lol:



or with his appendage glued shut.


----------



## Murcluf (12/12/08)

Unfortunately I'll be a late withdrawal "no appendage pun intended" I've been crook as a bucket of dog vomit all week. Hoping to be better by the case swap which I have been hanging out for yonks, but have only ended up getting worse instead. I have no intention of sharing the wealth with this and making you fellas sick especially this close to Christmas, I don't want to be known as "the prick who made me sick". So have a beer or 3 for me and hopefully I'll make the next one.


----------



## KHB (12/12/08)

Only one more sleep to go!!


----------



## Adamt (12/12/08)

Murcluf: You're not even swapping? Surely you're not sick enough just to attend for the swap... or I'm sure one of the BBCers will do it for you. I like my weizens!

I'm coming down with a cold at the moment too... I just may drink a little less


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/08)

Murcluf said:


> Unfortunately I'll be a late withdrawal "no appendage pun intended" I've been crook as a bucket of dog vomit all week. Hoping to be better by the case swap which I have been hanging out for yonks, but have only ended up getting worse instead. I have no intention of sharing the wealth with this and making you fellas sick especially this close to Christmas, I don't want to be known as "the prick who made me sick". So have a beer or 3 for me and hopefully I'll make the next one.



Despite not being a weizen fan i still hope your beer gets a showing in the swap. Tasted several of your beers in the past and the swap will be better for you being in it...... not trying to suck up.... surely BYB, GMK or KHB can bring your swap case?

Looks like being a wet day. That wont be a problem as we have a big shed that will have some tables in for eating etc and the bar which is on the other side of the house. They are connected by a verandah meaning you can move between the 2 without getting wet.

Not so much fun for those planning on pitching tents!

Picked up a 3.5kg leg of lamb to share. :super: That will be put in the smoker the minute its up to temp with the aim of eating it around 2 (more likely 5 but i'm an optimist.... in my prime  wow, that was a really bad pun even for me)

Kenny - the bacon will be greatly appreciated, dont bring anything else, thats you covered. 

Muckey - bread is welcome. Am sure we will go thru huge amounts of it. 

Craig- brewers are more than welcome. K&Kers will have to put up with Wayne beating them up with a mash tun but am sure after they taste all the beer and maybe see a brew being done depending on how inspired we get he will be an AGer soon enough!

1 more sleep to go.


----------



## Adamt (12/12/08)

Mmm....





If only you could smell it... and me too for that matter, my nose and taste buds are dead


----------



## Timmsy (12/12/08)

Adamt said:


> Mmm....
> 
> View attachment 23184
> 
> ...



Is that a food dehydrator? I am thinking at getting one to make jerky?? are they worth it....

Im sure there will be a few sorry and sore heads on Sunday


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/08)

Sore, perhaps.

Sorry, NEVER!


----------



## Adamt (12/12/08)

Yep that is a food dehydrator.. you can try some tomorrow and decide for yourself!


----------



## Timmsy (12/12/08)

I love to go but im working 9 hours tomorrow and Sunday and i cant handle been sore at work like i use to


----------



## Adamt (12/12/08)

As the QLDers would say... HTFU! 

Anything else I can bring? I'll have a load of dried steak, I can probably bring some supermarket snacks - chips/dip or some Charlesworth nuts or something. I'm not sure what everyone else is bringing.


----------



## raven19 (12/12/08)

It would appear with all this rain that most cricket will be called off, as such a few more may make it earlier.
Unfortunately I am not one of those this year (unable to attend this year), but I shall be signing up for next year without doubt.

I hope the weather clears up in the afternoon for you guys and gals. Its been a great thread to read of late, am sure you will all have a blast.

And drive safe and sober on those wet roads...  

Looking forward to reading up on the aftermath aslo...


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/08)

Nibbles are prob sorted. Craig is catering for that (mostly) and i will b whipping up 2 big bowls of dip this evening. My partner has also bought some bread and dukkah. She also has plans on making pavlova - mainly to cater for the ladies attending who may prefer something sweeter or for any blokes who unashamedly like pavlova (raises hand)

Anything to add to the bacon and eggs for brekky (black pudding/tomatoes/mushrooms etc) and some bogan juice and/or powerade type drinks to rehydrate?

And for the uninitiated, this is Bogan Juice
View attachment 23188


----------



## homekegger1 (12/12/08)

Snacks are sorted. Several packets of excellent chips, several standard dips, a few packs of bread sticks, some good ol aussie beer nuts and what ever else I can rustle up before tomorrow.

Was planning on pitching my swag, but may settle for laying it in the shed. Would hate to float away in the middle of my drunken stupper...

Looking forward to this alot. I just hope my little boy lets me get some sleep in between now and then or I am going to be in trouble. At least this time I have a legit excuse. Unlike just blaming Sams Eisbock.

Cheers

HK


----------



## ~MikE (12/12/08)

heads up, i may indeed be crashing the night. my chauffeur my be bailing on me because of work. only down side is i'll still be up at some ungodly hour of the morning to piss of to my niece's indoctrination christening <_<

how are we on dippables etc?


----------



## Katherine (12/12/08)

Have fun tommorow guys.... mmmm golden ale on tap!

Mine is getting better each day! brewing it again on Saturday...


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/08)

Craig has done a steller job on the nibbles front (should i save judgement for tomorrow?). We will have plenty of that.

Maybe a salad as Murcluf was bringing 2 salads so we are lacking in the veg department. Pref a potato salad. Think KHB is bringing an asian salad (cant be arsed going back thru this thread). My partner is making a simple tossed salad (homegrown lettuce) and her very popular mozarella/tomato and pasta salad altho she is upping the gourmet level so its now baby bocconcini instead of the moza.   

If anyone can bring some black pudding to go on the bbq for brekky i will be super impressed. 

Mmmmm, full english breakfast. :icon_drool2:


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/08)

Katie said:


> Have fun tommorow guys.... mmmm golden ale on tap!
> 
> Mine is getting better each day! brewing it again on Saturday...



Low carbed and on the hand pump...... B) :super:


----------



## ~MikE (12/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Craig has done a steller job on the nibbles front (should i save judgement for tomorrow?). We will have plenty of that.
> 
> Maybe a salad as Murcluf was bringing 2 salads so we are lacking in the veg department. Pref a potato salad. Think KHB is bringing an asian salad (cant be arsed going back thru this thread). My partner is making a simple tossed salad (homegrown lettuce) and her very popular mozarella/tomato and pasta salad altho she is upping the gourmet level so its now baby bocconcini instead of the moza.
> 
> ...



my mum has an excellent potato salad recipe. i'll make some of that up tomorrow morning.
Mike


----------



## buttersd70 (12/12/08)

I'll be bringing some tabouleh....


----------



## Adamt (12/12/08)

Hand pumped ale = SEXALICIOUS 

I'll make sure to bring 2 pairs of underpants.


----------



## Goofinder (12/12/08)

buttersd70 said:


> I'll be bringing some tabouleh....


Hmm... I was going to bring some tabouleh. Might have to come up with something else.


----------



## homekegger1 (12/12/08)

Adamt said:


> I'll make sure to bring 2 pairs of underpants.



Is there another hat parade this time???


----------



## Adamt (12/12/08)

Hat parade requires some BYB port.... hint hint.


----------



## buttersd70 (12/12/08)

hat parade?


----------



## ~MikE (12/12/08)

Adamt said:


> Hat parade requires some BYB port.... hint hint.



i've still got mine, unopened. a very sexeh drop indeed. haven't been able to bring myself to opening it tho...


----------



## KHB (12/12/08)

Just finished making the asian noodle salad


----------



## Adamt (12/12/08)

Butters... 

The hat parade from last swap. It occurred about 3am in the morning, I think it was just us three still awake and we were plowing through a bottle of port :S


----------



## GMK (12/12/08)

Ok - i will be picking up mercluf's beer for the swap - so he still in.

I have to leave Mount Torrens at 3.00pm - sober as i have to drive home.

Can we/will we have everyone there by then to do the swap....

Still have to pick up the bacon tomorrow for you guys....

See you then....


----------



## Frank (12/12/08)

I have grabbed 5 POR hops growing in pots.
1. KHB
2. MikE
Still three available, first in best dressed on the day, if no one else calls dibs on them.


----------



## GMK (12/12/08)

I will take one..

Thanks


----------



## Murcluf (12/12/08)

OK I'm back in for the swap Thanks to the mighty GMK and his "Never leave one of your platoon behind enemy line" attitude. He has volunteered to come and get my case swap beers tonight. and bring them up to the Doctor's Lair for the swap. 

I hope you have a great time tomorrow Fellas, I'll work hard at fighting back the tears of not being there.....

Enjoy :icon_cheers:


----------



## homekegger1 (12/12/08)

Murcluf said:


> Come on Andy you know it's better to encourage the one's who have backsliden, back to the evil ways of K&K. You know if you give them too much stick they'll give up brewing all together. Only to be found hanging drive thru's and discount liquor stores buying XXXX and VB and muttering how good it is. Lover the sinner not the sin, he'll come back to his senses soon enough, as long as we encouraging him and perhap we should start a support group for him and take turn at going over his place on weekends and make sure the only brewing he's does at least has some grain in it of some description.






Murcluf said:


> OK I'm back in for the swap Thanks to the mighty GMK and his "Never leave one of your platoon behind enemy line" attitude. He has volunteered to come and get my case swap beers tonight. and bring them up to the Doctor's Lair for the swap.
> 
> I hope you have a great time tomorrow Fellas, I'll work hard at fighting back the tears of not being there.....
> 
> Enjoy :icon_cheers:



See boys your friendly encouragement seems to be working. Imagine without it he may have decided not to pick up your beers.  

Good on ya Kenny.

Sorry not to be seeing you there Wayne. Damn flu is a pain. I scored one from the last swap. Hope you enjoy the fruits of your labors afterward though. And get better soon mate.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (12/12/08)

Can someone bring a spare reg. I will bring a cylinder but my reg is hard plumbed through my fridge. Prefer not to cut it off.

Have some schulzs white pudding, linkes garlic mettwurst, and some meat for the barby. A few eggs and a KG of some bacon. SWAMBO has her own refreshments.


BYB


----------



## Goofinder (12/12/08)

Alrighty, I've got a bean/pasta salad and a batch of baklava made up with a few different types of nuts to bring. And some beer.

I can bring a regulator if needed. I've got one here but I don't have a CO2 bottle yet so it's not getting much use at the moment. Would need to work out some way to get it back though as I have to leave by around 5pm.


----------



## Frank (12/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Can someone bring a spare reg. I will bring a cylinder but my reg is hard plumbed through my fridge. Prefer not to cut it off.
> Have some schulzs white pudding, linkes garlic mettwurst, and some meat for the barby. A few eggs and a KG of some bacon. SWAMBO has her own refreshments.
> BYB


I have a Reg with a T piece. So you should be right. I think I have a couple of Kg in the bottle which should be ample. Chuck your bottle in the car for emergency, but all should be fine.


----------



## PaulSteele (12/12/08)

I might be rocking up a bit late because of work


----------



## domonsura (12/12/08)

~MikE said:


> i've still got mine, unopened. a very sexeh drop indeed. haven't been able to bring myself to opening it tho...



Me too. I was just looking at it the other day thinking "I could just about do with that right now", so I went and poured one from the other bigger bottle that I bribed blackmailed begged persuaded Andy into letting me have :lol:.
I'll keep the case swap one for as long as I can stand, and most likely end up opening it at one of the case swaps some time down the track......but not this one. This one has far too much grog at it already.....although I was thinking of bringing a bottle of bubbly for the ladies - never fear girls, someone's thinking of you lot h34r: Hope none of you blokes are expecting the girls to be able to drive  

No need to have a tear about it Murcluf - just raise a glass all day in good faith, and eat something that makes you feel blokey, we'll all pretend that you're there and drink your share......good to see you still in the swap, being one step from the grave is no excuse for missing it.........I'm sure if you wanted, one of your fellow Barrosians could drop off some excess hangover to you tomorrow if you really want to join in with the spirit of things

Now off to do some bottling.............bottling sucks and I hate it - I wish I could just bring a keg and a sheep dosing gun along and say 'cmere you, 11 seconds is 700ml....you haven't had your treatment'........totally efficient, just removes the bottle from the whole equation. WHAT? No-one can question that by removing the bottle from the situation, it completely removes the possibility of broken glass related injuries. OH & S would love this solution in a pub, no glasses, no bottles, just some PVC feeder nozzles and a coin slot on the wall between the drain hole and the jukebox................one staff member, a bouncer with a cattle prod in one hand and a high pressure cleaner 

WHAT? What's wrong with THAT? 

however - anyway, my close second, and the solution that is less likely to get me in trouble is this....a counterpressure filler that purges the bottle with CO2












i may even bring it to the swap with me...it looks close enough to a drenching gun for my purposes........


----------



## Adamt (12/12/08)

Bring it to the swap.... then I can bottle it there (or get you to show me how it works 19 times in a row) instead of doing it now, which I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/08)

That last pic Wayne looks like some sort of medical tool...... :huh: 

Dips are made, not a chance of a vampire attending the swap. 1 garlic bulb used! 

Very happy your beer has made it Murcluf altho would have loved to have seen you here. Next time mate!

This weather has thrown up a photo op for you camera wielding people.

Angas Creek is flowing again. Some of you may know i named my brewery after the creek, what most of you wont know is the creek flows thru my backyard.

Hasnt flowed for months but the rain has been heavy up here so its flowing again. See pic.

Paul - not a worry mate, we will be going till the wee hours. Feel free to rock up any time.

And just for the record - i remember, somewhat vaguely the hat parade but dont remember Andys port being drunk. I too have an unopened bottle of it and if the man doesnt bring some i will crack my bottle later in the evening.

I reckon we can rummage up enough hats for a repeat...... <_<  

Kenny - the minute all the beer is here we will do the swap. If you have to leave before hand i can drop your case off to you and Murclufs if needed. 

Just made some signs up so keep an eye out for them - will be obvious when you see them!!! Be careful on the country roads, it was bloody slippery on the way home tonight and i couldnt see more than a few car lengths in front of me. Arrive alive and all that.


----------



## Goofinder (12/12/08)

So what's the best way to get to Mount Torrens, considering I'm pretty much due West from there? North East Rd or the freeway? Looks a bit further on the map to go via the freeway but is it a much better run?


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/08)

Freeway is the easiest, less windy which is a good thing as the roads are bloody slippery up here atm.

Hahndorf turn off, left at Grumpys, thru verdun, balhannah/oakbank, woodside, charleston and then Mt Torrens. As you come down the hill (mount) to Mt Torrens there is a street on the left just after the 50km/h sign. Spot the sign and take a left.

If you are coming via Chain of Ponds or One Tree Hill then come into Mt Torrens at the other end so take your first street right (Oval Rd - guess why its called that) and then the 1st street left - again , look for my creative signage.

Its not actually that cold up here tonight so we may be ok. Then again it may be the sparkling shiraz and porter speaking. 

EDIT - and its stopped raining! Not bad, 36 hours straight.


----------



## Effect (12/12/08)

I would like to come to the case swap...but have to work until 2pm on saturday - also have no transporation - and work at 6am on sunday.

Will come if someone can take me there at 4pm and drop me home at 11pm - big ask but might as well put it out there.

Will definatley be there next year - if the 2009 dates are put out early enough I can get the time off work, get a wicked beer down and buy a swag to sleep in 

Have fun guys, and make sure you get home safe!


----------



## drsmurto (13/12/08)

Phillip said:


> I would like to come to the case swap...but have to work until 2pm on saturday - also have no transporation - and work at 6am on sunday.
> 
> Will come if someone can take me there at 4pm and drop me home at 11pm - big ask but might as well put it out there.
> 
> ...



You can still come up, have a feed, taste a few beers and drive home safely (assuming you have a car). If you are super keen you can crash - i have a swag and an alarm clock so HTFU. 

RustyCs smoker is lit, will be throwing the monster leg of lamb on it soon. It will take up half of 1 rack so there is 1.5 racks spare for the rabbit etc. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Creek has stopped flowing, its just a few puddles now and the rain is a light mist if that.

Drinking a coffee to stop me from cracking into the beers before anyone arrives!  

Signs are out, only problem is there was supposed to be a garage sale on the street which got cancelled due to the weather (i assume) so have had a stream of little old ladies asking if i was having a garage sale :lol: SHould have found something to sell them.


----------



## BenH (13/12/08)

On my way up there soon. Had to keg 2 beers for my brother-in-laws christmas show (i feel like I'm doing my bit to support our MFS!).
See you soon boys and gals.


----------



## Murcluf (13/12/08)

Hope you boys are having a great time up there, I so wish I was up there with you all, but I'm so glad I'm not :icon_vomit: Enjoy!!!


----------



## Goofinder (13/12/08)

Just dropped in at home from the swap on the way out to the work Xmas dinner this evening. Thanks DrSmurto for letting us have the swap there. Great bar setup you've got going on there.

Cheers to everyone who brought kegs along (19 at last count I reckon!), I think I had a taste of them all and they all deserve good wraps. Wayne deserves a special mention for being the only one to bring his own fridge (I expect better from the rest of you next time!) and the standard bitter on the hand pump was also a nice touch.  

Hope you all have a good night and don't make too much of a mess of yourselves. As I throw back another paley I'll be thinking of the FSM stout, DrSmurtio's golden ale or Boston's Czech pilsner I could have been drinking instead. :icon_drunk: 

Time to go check my case to make sure I didn't get that bottle of GMK's beer with all the floaties...


----------



## PaulSteele (14/12/08)

Good night, fuckin good beers.

nice to meet everybody in person and share our similar interests.


hope i didn't offend anybody by doing the stealthy bail out, i just had to get home at a reasonable hour this morning.


hope everybody had fun!


----------



## homekegger1 (14/12/08)

Well, I am finally home after a fantastic night out for the Swap. Big thanks to DrS and Claire for their wonderful hospitality and garage floor to sleep on. The horn section was a great touch.

Thanks to all the guys and girls who brought along beer and food. The amount of beer available was an absolute ripper. And the food was awesome too. The smoked pork, beef, lamb, rabbit chicken and fish were bloody fantastic. A special mention has to go out to whoever made the baklava it was unreal. I am sure all that tried it agreed.

Plenty of beer drunk, a bit of backyard cricket in the middle to break it up was fun. (Can't bat, can't bowl) But I think the highlight for me was definitely the inception of the new "Beerbelly Hopback" Hmmmm Cascade.... :icon_drool2: 

A top notch breakfast this morning and a long drive back through the hills.

Thanks again guys. Now I look forward to trying all your beers.

Cheers

HK




Most of the beers on the front veranda 



BYB Enjoying some smoked leg of Lamb



Beerbelly's awesome hopback



Just some of the many kegs and dispenser's at the swap.


----------



## Adamt (14/12/08)

Many thanks to Mark and Claire for hosting. Only problem was there was far too much food and far too much beer, I hate when that happens!

Apologies for breaking one of your glasses with a marvellous square cut that can only be described as "smashing". 

*pause for laughter*

I'm not sure what of the foods can be attributed to the horn orchestra but I'll give it to that tzatziki, that was one garliccy beast! Everything that came out of that smoker was just awesome; the lamb especially . 

Beer highlights for me was the handpumped Butters Bitter and Sam's smoked dunkel. I also recall filling my glass at least 8 or 10 times from the scrotum of hops so I guess I liked that too. 

When my taste buds have recovered I'm gonna tuck into these beers!

EDIT: Oh yeah... looking forward to some of these pictures!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/12/08)

Well all is well that ends well. Great, fantastic, awesome, liberating, one hell of a day / evening. Stacks of food and plenty to drink. Loved the tzatziki the first mouthfull almost ripped my tongue out but after I could not get enough. Road kill rabbit was a highlight having not had it for a number of years. The smoked chooks were great having been smoked in the Beerbellly smoker. Good to see Mrs Beerbelly and Little Beerbelly having a good time. 
Still a little bet pissy in regards to my Red Ale :angry: I paced myself exceptionally well this time and managed to wake up without hitting the wall. Must say everyone else looked in reasonable condition this morning as well. I reckon the weather must have had the calendar mixed up it was a lot warmer in July!! 
I thought the day would never come but I finally met someone shorter than GMK and that man is Butters.Still can't believe it. Next time I will ask GMK to take his high heals off. Going from one extreme to the next there is this chap called BigH at 7 foot something. Should have got a side by side photo. Butters Vs BigH. 

On with the photo parade....




Homekegger and AdamT putting on the squeeze. The Beerbelly Hop back.




Swap time with the eager swappers




ButterS having a pump

Back Yard Brewer


----------



## drsmurto (14/12/08)

Man what a day/night. 

Good to meet a few more people as well as catch up with the case swap veterans.

We had 16 taps set up which we should send a pic of to Rudd for his binge drinking campaign....

I hope someone got a few pics of the smokers in action, damn they cranked out some tasty food! 

The baklava was to die for, we so need some recipes from you Dan. There were a few pices left this morning but we made short work of them!

I didnt break a glass! 

The slanting lesson from Comrade Mike was very helpful and cleared up a few questions i had. Not that hard after all.

Paul_Steele - no worries on the sly departure, i found a carton of Hofbrau so i think we are square! :lol: 

Rudy - beerbelly has your beers.

SO many good beers, i think i got to them all apart from the irish red which had a premature end. The hopback was crazy but oh so tasty. I might stop bagging kiwi hops for a while now......  The handpump rocked - i want one!

My Alt is all but empty but surprisingly, the golden ale is still good for a few more pints - people must be sick of it by now! Cant remember if i passed my IIPA around later in the evening.

Way too much food (you can never have too much beer) which i will work my way thru!

There is still 1 POR and 2 chinook plants if anyone wants them.

All in all a great time was had. Am looking forward to tasting all the beers. Mine is ready to be drunk now. The 1469 is a weird old yeast, even after bottling it wants to stay on top of the beer. Careful decant and you are set. It's 1st generation. 

Claire was very impressed with how well behaved you lot were and was more impressed that a few people stayed to help us tidy up a bit. 

And if you read this Rusty - your smoker passed the test. Lit it at 11am, held 130C for several hours and the meat that was cooked in it was amazing. Lamb, beef, pork, rabbit........ i will be using it a few more times before you get it back!

I'm keen to see some more pics - dont recall the air guitar so evidence of shenanigans would be good.

Til next time....

Cheers
DrSmurto

Enough beer?


----------



## Frank (14/12/08)

Thanks Mark and Claire,
Great afternoon and night, good to put faces to the names.
A few photos of the day.
Photos not working, try again soon.


----------



## Frank (14/12/08)

Photos have been a PITA to upload. I have put a few into the Gallery.


----------



## buttersd70 (15/12/08)

What a great night, and some great beers as well....thanks of course to Mark and Claire for putting up with us.
Have posted lo res images in an album here
If anyone wants any hi-res ones, just let me know....



> I thought the day would never come but I finally met someone shorter than GMK and that man is Butters.Still can't believe it. Next time I will ask GMK to take his high heals off. Going from one extreme to the next there is this chap called BigH at 7 foot something. Should have got a side by side photo. Butters Vs BigH.



My neck still hurts from trying to look BigH in the eye whilst having a conversation. :lol: Wish we did get a photo, though. But I take solace in the fact that I wasn't the shortest person there.....I'm _much _taller than Beerbelly Junior.


----------



## NickB (15/12/08)

You guys look like you had a cracker of a time! :beerbang:

Good work, you're now at least 10% of the way to a full-blown QLD style case swap h34r:



HTFU!!!!


----------



## KHB (15/12/08)

Great day thanks to Mark And Claire for your hospitality, lots of nice bber and food, cant wait till the next one!!

KHB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (15/12/08)

KHB said:


> Great day thanks to Mark And Claire for your hospitality, lots of nice bber and food, cant wait till the next one!!
> 
> KHB




Do I hear Smurto putting his hand up again  

BTW who had that Pilsner, great beer. Is it on the forum data base :icon_drool2: 

BYB


----------



## raven19 (15/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> There is still 1 POR and 2 chinook plants if anyone wants them.



PM Sent.


----------



## KHB (15/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Do I hear Smurto putting his hand up again
> 
> BTW who had that Pilsner, great beer. Is it on the forum data base :icon_drool2:
> 
> BYB




I thought we agread ith was the official case swap base!


----------



## drsmurto (15/12/08)

Dunno what Claire would say if i mentioned that to her.....  

I think my cats were scared most, took one of them till lunchtime to brave coming near the house!


----------



## domonsura (15/12/08)

I'll put my hand up to host the next one 

Might be the last opportunity for us to host one, we'll be moving into the mobile home sometime around August .... Bit hard to fit 20 odd people into a bus


----------



## buttersd70 (15/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> BTW who had that Pilsner, great beer. Is it on the forum data base :icon_drool2:


That would have been Boston's Pisner...smooth, well balanced.....great beer indeed.


----------



## Timmsy (15/12/08)

Looks like you fellas had a great/evening! Surprised any of you guys went to work today. Thought you would be at the gym burning all that beer and food off! Geez by the look of all the food and beer you guys had you could properly support a small country for a week! :lol: 

I will be at the next one for sure! Work can go away and gives me time to get my brewing practices up to scratch!


----------



## muckey (15/12/08)

Brilliant time had by all

must thank the hosts as well for all they did

might have to get off my lazy a*** for next years and actually participate in the swap


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (15/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Dunno what Claire would say if i mentioned that to her.....




You don't tell her :lol: 

BYB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (15/12/08)

domonsura said:


> I'll put my hand up to host the next one
> 
> Might be the last opportunity for us to host one, we'll be moving into the mobile home sometime around August .... Bit hard to fit 20 odd people into a bus




I can organsie a large trailer and we could call it Domunsura's magical mystery tour :super: That sounds like an ace idea.


BYB


----------



## Frank (15/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> BTW who had that Pilsner, great beer. Is it on the forum data base :icon_drool2:





buttersd70 said:


> That would have been Boston's Pisner...smooth, well balanced.....great beer indeed.


I had the Czech Pilsner, with the picnic tap in the yellow drum.
Here's the link if this is the one you liked.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (15/12/08)

Boston said:


> I had the Czech Pilsner, with the picnic tap in the yellow drum.
> Here's the link if this is the one you liked.




Ah ha you are the one who nearly cut his hand off retrieving your keg when leaving, from what I can remember  BTW I think I nicked one of the POR's that were kicking around in the morning. Left overs I think. Had not planned on grabiing one but could not resist. If and when you are in the Barossa next time call in, I reckon i could find at leats one good bottle of red to throw at you. Nup I insist. Gives you a reason to call in to one of the best parts of S.A

I see you pitched a 5000ml starter for the Pilsner  Is that correct. Even though it is a 50ltr batch.

BYB


----------



## Frank (15/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I see you pitched a 5000ml starter for the Pilsner  Is that correct. Even though it is a 50ltr batch.


Yes this is correct. I built up from 1 smack pack, up to 5000ml 1.040 wort. When the yeast had visually appeared to slow down, but not stop fermenting, I poured off the liquid portion and pitched the slurry on the bottom of the conical.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (15/12/08)

Boston said:


> Yes this is correct. I built up from 1 smack pack, up to 5000ml 1.040 wort. When the yeast had visually appeared to slow down, but not stop fermenting, I poured off the liquid portion and pitched the slurry on the bottom of the conical.




Most my post boils are around the 38ltr mark. The norm for me is around 2ltrs. Do you think 5ltrs is over kill?? 

Hang on just realised you poor of a majority of the liquid.

BYB


----------



## Frank (15/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Most my post boils are around the 38ltr mark. The norm for me is around 2ltrs. Do you think 5ltrs is over kill??
> Hang on just realised you poor of a majority of the liquid.
> BYB


With the 5L starter, I probably tipped out 4.5L of fermented wort, to ensure the flavours did not affect my beer.
This was my first Lager so I wanted to ensure I had plently of yeast to handle the lower temperatures. After speaking to MikE Saturday night he recommended to keep your starters around 30C and pour off liquid portion and keep the yeast slurry. From what I have read and others have told me and Mr Malty pitching calculator, the more yeast the better for a lager to ensure a prompt ferment start.


----------



## GMK (15/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I can organsie a large trailer and we could call it Domunsura's magical mystery tour :super: That sounds like an ace idea.
> 
> 
> BYB



+1 for Demunsura's...But with the Bus and the Trailer - might have to be 

Demuncilla....Queen of the Case Swap.....

(Just watch out for that pink appendage)


----------



## KHB (15/12/08)

Hey GMK we all noticed at the swap that a few of your bottles had "floaties" what yeast did you use??

KHB


----------



## GMK (15/12/08)

3944 Belgian Wit Yeast - but the floaties is either pectin of Apricot.

I run it thru a GMK Inline filter - but that was not fine enough.

Still tatstes good though.


----------



## KHB (15/12/08)

May have to run it through a sieve to get the chunks out


----------



## Murcluf (15/12/08)

KHB said:


> Hey GMK we all noticed at the swap that a few of your bottles had "floaties" what yeast did you use??
> 
> KHB




Had one of GMK's Apricot Wits last week and the floaties are the apricots, it's fine just have to get your head around the sea monkeys in it. 
Might pour mine through a tea strainer or coffee plunger when I get my swap case.


----------



## GMK (15/12/08)

God you guys are picky....


----------



## Adamt (16/12/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Most my post boils are around the 38ltr mark. The norm for me is around 2ltrs. Do you think 5ltrs is over kill??
> 
> Hang on just realised you poor of a majority of the liquid.
> 
> BYB



The standard rules of thumb is the yeast from a 1L starter per 20L of wort for an ale, and double for a lager (1L per 10L wort); a bit under 4L would be a good size for 38L.


----------



## Darren (16/12/08)

Boston said:


> With the 5L starter, I probably tipped out 4.5L of fermented wort, to ensure the flavours did not affect my beer.
> After speaking to MikE Saturday night he recommended to keep your starters around 30C and pour off liquid portion and keep the yeast slurry. From what I have read and others have told me and Mr Malty pitching calculator, the more yeast the better for a lager to ensure a prompt ferment start.




I would recommend that you NOT make a starter at 30C for a lager. After all, you are trying to get the optimal yeast conditions for 10C. 

15C (Max) would be my recommendation for a lager yeast culture. YMMV

cheers

Darren


----------



## drsmurto (16/12/08)

Darren said:


> I would recommend that you NOT make a starter at 30C for a lager. After all, you are trying to get the optimal yeast conditions for 10C.
> 
> 15C (Max) would be my recommendation for a lager yeast culture. YMMV
> 
> ...



You are making yeast, not beer. 

I make all my starters - ale or lager at temps approaching 30C. Had some long chats with mates doing genetics PhDs at the Uni of Adelaide, 25-30C = business time for yeast. 

I then let it settle and slowly cool to room temp, then chill to ca. 1C , pour of the 'beer', let it come back to ferment temp and only pitch the slurry. Some of the more flocculating yeasts i dont bother to chill as 24h at room temp (~18C)


----------



## Darren (16/12/08)

Hey Dr. S,
I did my PhD in microbiology  

I agree that yeast grow better at 30C. However, they adjust their metabolic rates during succesive cell division and become "climatised" to that temp.

Once they are dumped into 10 C wort they have to reconfigure their gene expression profiles to operate efficiently at the lower temp.

Remember you are making yeast to make beer. Most laboratory yeast cultures are used to express recombinant proteins where 30C is the best temp.

cheers

Darren


----------



## drsmurto (16/12/08)

Ah, yes, you told me what your PhD was in a while back.... man i have the memory of a goldfish.

So what are they likely to do after all these change in temps?

Bad esters? Lower attenuation? Longer lag time?


----------



## Darren (16/12/08)

All of the above I would say


----------



## ~MikE (16/12/08)

following up on the slanting demo, for those that missed it, i opened a blank slant and left it on the bench to see what would happen. well, here's a photo. by my count there's seven fungal colonies, and a smaller unknown one. so yeah, over several minutes open to the elements only 8 viable cells/spores made their way onto the slant. of course if i'd have touched it or breathed on it, there'd be much much more, but hopefully this should quell any unease about infecting your slants


----------



## buttersd70 (16/12/08)

all that edu-ma-cation, and still has trouble attaching a pic.  :lol: 

So where is this photo, mike? <insert evil chuckle>


----------



## ~MikE (16/12/08)

is it not showing up for you or something?
here's a link
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/3003/slantxr8.jpg


----------



## buttersd70 (16/12/08)

weird....its showing now. I retract my earlier statement. :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (31/12/08)

Is that all the photos? No shots of cricket. The late night shenanigans?


----------



## Adamt (31/12/08)

Strangely enough I can't remember who else had a camera.


----------



## buttersd70 (31/12/08)

All the shots I took are in the gallery....I know Mike had a camera, any shots?


----------



## Darren (31/12/08)

~MikE said:


> by my count there's seven fungal colonies, and a smaller unknown one. so yeah, over several minutes open to the elements only 8 viable cells/spores made their way onto the slant. of course if i'd have touched it or breathed on it, there'd be much much more, but hopefully this should quell any unease about infecting your slants



Hi Mike,

Only 8 in a couple of minutes? How many do you think would be a problem?

cheers

Darren

Moderators: Feel free to move to new thread if needed


----------



## ~MikE (1/1/09)

Darren said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Only 8 in a couple of minutes? How many do you think would be a problem?
> 
> ...



um, only one would ruin a slant. but it took a couple of minutes with the slant exposed to the air to get 8 viable cells to land on it. was trying to illustrate that if you do what i did, and only have it open for the second it takes to inoculate with slurry - shouldn't have any. was also interested to see what would grow on it. 
mike


----------



## mickoz (1/1/09)

~MikE said:


> um, only one would ruin a slant. but it took a couple of minutes with the slant exposed to the air to get 8 viable cells to land on it. was trying to illustrate that if you do what i did, and only have it open for the second it takes to inoculate with slurry - shouldn't have any. was also interested to see what would grow on it.
> mike



Sort of explains how I get away with using the urine sample jars for slanting, they have an enormous mouth compared to a test tube and I am not anally cautious about hygiene when I'm slanting. I usually pop the lid, tip any moisture out then pick some yeast using a metho dunked needle and place it on the agar then close the lid. I guess the whole process takes about 4 secs. I've done about 50 slants so far and they all look clean as a whistle.

Mick


----------



## Darren (5/1/09)

~MikE said:


> um, only one would ruin a slant. but it took a couple of minutes with the slant exposed to the air to get 8 viable cells to land on it. was trying to illustrate that if you do what i did, and only have it open for the second it takes to inoculate with slurry - shouldn't have any. was also interested to see what would grow on it.
> mike




Hi Mike,

Do you still have that plate?

I would be interested in seeing another pic of how the growth has progressed? 

cheers

Darren


----------

